# Chelsea's Journal - Size and Symmetry



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starting a new journal to keep things up to date and to start a fresh cycle to take me to a whole new level of size and symmetry.

*Goals:*

1. Take my body weight way past the 19st mark whilst keeping visible abs, I certainly don't want to look for excuses to get fat, it'll only have to come off when I start dieting early next year.

2. Beat my log book, current pb's are as follows:

Bench - 210kg x 2 reps

Deadlift - 270kg x 4 reps

Squat - 200kg x 9 reps

3. Focus on more leg work, bring up hamstrings and quads to complete my physique for the stage.

*Cycle:*

NP - Test 400 - 2/3ml per week - 800mg/1.2g

NP - NPP 100 - 3/4ml per week - 300mg/400mg

Insulin - currently 7iu pre workout

Gh - 4iu pre workout

*Previous Shows:*

1st place at NAC South East

2nd place NABBA South East

View attachment IMG_0626.JPG
View attachment IMG_0627.JPG
View attachment IMG_0628.JPG
View attachment IMG_0629.JPG


*Current Condition:*

View attachment IMG_0623.JPG
View attachment IMG_0624.JPG
View attachment IMG_0625.JPG


Current weight in the morning after toilet activists is 18st 10lbs, usually around 19st in the morning but dropped a stone not so long ago due to a horrific stomach bug.

Diet and weigh ins will be constantly updated.

Questions welcome.

Time to absolutely batter myself and be the biggest most symmetrical I can be.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

In ya big bastard!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

In!


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

In


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

*Meal 1 - 07:30am:*

3 x large free range eggs.

1 x cinnamon and raisin bagel.

2 spoons of philadelphia.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

in for this,


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

superdrol said:


> In ya big bastard!





sen said:


> In!





Benny_01 said:


> In





Eddias said:


> in for this,


 Haha thank boys, gonna be keeping this really up to date, show time should be April so this is my last big smash for size, and strenght.

Also been invited to compete at my mates gym in a lifting contest for bench and deadlift so i need to get my deadlift to 300kg! And bench to 220kg


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

in


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

In for sure!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I'll be looking in as well.


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

In. Good luck pal.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Glad to have you all 

*Meal 2 just finished* - not the standard bodybuilder meal but its a good one for off season and something i really enjoy:

200g cooked sausages

200g cooked pasta

2 x dark chocolate rice cakes with peanut butter on top.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

In big man. Do you keep your meals mainly pro/carb & pro/fat or do you not mind mixing them all together, like your first meal?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> In big man. Do you keep your meals mainly pro/carb & pro/fat or do you not mind mixing them all together, like your first meal?


 I dont mind mixing them at all mate. I try to go for pro/carb post workout but thats about it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So jabs last week went like this:

2ml NP Test 400 - 800mg

3ml NP NPP - 300mg

I have thrown in some NP Anavar pre workout at 50mg just to kickstart the cycle, this should hopefully give me a decent boost before the gym and create and even more anabolic window around training. I have no intention of taking anything more than that for orals as i always find they hurt my appetite but so far so good which is nice.

Hyge - Leg days im using 4iu pre and 4iu post workout - this massively helps recovery, im always a lot more sore withouth the use of GH.

Slin - again on leg days i do pre and post use.

Aromasin - 1 tablet every 3 days to keep estrogen at bay.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest and tri's at 4:30 so this was my pre workout meal, i keep it nice and light so im not bloated or sluggish for the gym:

1 bowl Berry granola

1 protein flapjack.

Immediately during training i start to drink - HBCD, EAA, Creatine Mono & Amino Go.

Post workout - 2 scoops whey isolate, 1 scoop HBCD + a cereal bar when i remember.


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

In


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

What's your rough macros for protein, carbs and fats at in a rough day? Calories totals?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Savage strength mate and look wicked keep up the good work no doubt you pushing for bigger lifts will see you grow even bigger!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Haha thank boys, gonna be keeping this really up to date, show time should be April so this is my last big smash for size, and strenght.
> 
> Also been invited to compete at my mates gym in a lifting contest for bench and deadlift so i need to get my deadlift to 300kg! And bench to 220kg


 My brother in law benches 200kg and deadlifts about 250 and he's 11 stone something. No where near your height though but just shows how strong that guy is doing similar weights to a mammal like you.

He was saying he looked at England's strongest man winners lifts this year and he can beat all those lifts so would have won it for his weight.

Boring story but there you go.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

sen said:


> My brother in law benches 200kg and deadlifts about 250 and he's 11 stone something. No where near your height though but just shows how strong that guy is doing similar weights to a mammal like you.
> 
> He was saying he looked at England's strongest man winners lifts this year and he can beat all those lifts so would have won it for his weight.
> 
> Boring story but there you go.


 Thats nuts man how tall is he?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

superdrol said:


> What's your rough macros for protein, carbs and fats at in a rough day? Calories totals?


 You know what, i'll try to total it up tomorrow coz i kinda need to know too.



Jakemaguire said:


> Savage strength mate and look wicked keep up the good work no doubt you pushing for bigger lifts will see you grow even bigger!


 Thanks mate. I certainly hope so.



sen said:


> My brother in law benches 200kg and deadlifts about 250 and he's 11 stone something. No where near your height though but just shows how strong that guy is doing similar weights to a mammal like you.
> 
> He was saying he looked at England's strongest man winners lifts this year and he can beat all those lifts so would have won it for his weight.
> 
> Boring story but there you go.


 Ridiculous isnt it! Thats just the epitome of genetics! He absolutely ruins me and im 8 stone heavier haha! Some people are just put on this earth to do certain things and he's definitely been gifted with strength.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest last night went beautifully, feeling noticably stronger already, perhaps thats the short ester of NPP kicking in quicker than normal Deca?

*Flat Bench:*

2 sets x 12 reps - 60kg

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

160kg x 10 - felt easy:






*Incline:*

100kg x 6

140kg x 10

*Incline Flye's:*

30kg x 8

40kg x 6

55kg x 8/9 cant quite remember.

*Weighted Dips:*

Bodyweight x 8

+40kg x 10

*Overhead Cable Rope Extension:*

Full stack x 15 reps - gotta add a plate to this now!

*Tricep Pushdowns:*

Full stack + 15kg x 15 reps

*Close Grip Bench - did this last as every **motherfcker** was taking part in national chest day (sadly ironic that **i** was too......**i** know):*

120kg x 8 - triceps and chest were just ruined by this point.

Wicked session though, 160kg felt light for a good 7 reps and even then it was a minimal spot after that, very pleased.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Chest last night went beautifully, feeling noticably stronger already, perhaps thats the short ester of NPP kicking in quicker than normal Deca?
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> ...


 I loved npp it definitely hits quickly deca was underwhelming for me


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> You know what, i'll try to total it up tomorrow coz i kinda need to know too.
> 
> Thanks mate. I certainly hope so.
> 
> Ridiculous isnt it! Thats just the epitome of genetics! He absolutely ruins me and im 8 stone heavier haha! Some people are just put on this earth to do certain things and he's definitely been gifted with strength.


 He's been roofing since birth mate, that kinda job obviously helps. Saw him do 140kg X 13 reps over a month ago. Probably do more now.

When he goes out to eat he orders a main to start and a main for a main too. He's a proper greedy s**t.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> Thats nuts man how tall is he?


 Only about 5ft 6 I bet.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jakemaguire said:


> I loved npp it definitely hits quickly deca was underwhelming for me


 See i like Deca in general but i wanted to use NPP just to see the difference as i usually jab twice a week anyway. All seems good so far.



sen said:


> He's been roofing since birth mate, that kinda job obviously helps. Saw him do 140kg X 13 reps over a month ago. Probably do more now.
> 
> When he goes out to eat he orders a main to start and a main for a main too. He's a proper greedy s**t.


 Christ! Even at my hungriest i couldnt do that, again, appetite and the ability to eat sh1t loads is such a gift in this sport, sometimes i have to force food down.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> See i like Deca in general but i wanted to use NPP just to see the difference as i usually jab twice a week anyway. All seems good so far.
> 
> Christ! Even at my hungriest i couldnt do that, again, appetite and the ability to eat sh1t loads is such a gift in this sport, sometimes i have to force food down.


 Hardest part imo. That's what I've always struggled with.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> Hardest part imo. That's what I've always struggled with.


 Agree, especially eating clean.

Ive found that focussing my nutrition around my workouts and lowering it during the day has really helped mate, rather than just massive meals all day long. Much more manageable and much less bloated.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> See i like Deca in general  but i wanted to use NPP just to see the difference as i usually jab twice a week anyway. All seems good so far.
> 
> Christ! Even at my hungriest i couldnt do that, again, appetite and the ability to eat sh1t loads is such a gift in this sport, sometimes i have to force food down.


 I'm gonna run test/deca for the next cycle... I did 0.3ml of deca 400 blend (100npp/300 deca) alongside 0.5ml test400 for a shoulder injury and the npp hit me and I couldn't keep away from food after 3-5 days... then 2weeks later the deca hit and my appetite went mental again! Hopefully it'll be all good when I'm up at 4k cals plus (when just cruising and maintaining it was stupid! Lesson learned!!) and can't get food down me quick enough 

ive not jumped on the Tren train yet... but that is gonna come into the station soon I reckon... but probably on a cut...


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

In on this one


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Agree, especially eating clean.
> 
> Ive found that focussing my nutrition around my workouts and lowering it during the day has really helped mate, rather than just massive meals all day long. Much more manageable and much less bloated.


 I have all my big meals around training (carbs) just proteins and fats for all my other meals

helps me a lot to get the calories in especially when eating clean


----------



## Saksen (Aug 8, 2014)

In. You look great!

How long how you been blasting'n'cruisin'?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

superdrol said:


> I'm gonna run test/deca for the next cycle... I did 0.3ml of deca 400 blend (100npp/300 deca) alongside 0.5ml test400 for a shoulder injury and the npp hit me and I couldn't keep away from food after 3-5 days... then 2weeks later the deca hit and my appetite went mental again! Hopefully it'll be all good when I'm up at 4k cals plus (when just cruising and maintaining it was stupid! Lesson learned!!) and can't get food down me quick enough
> 
> ive not jumped on the Tren train yet... but that is gonna come into the station soon I reckon... but probably on a cut...


 Haha.

The Tren train i think is best ridden during dieting. i used it on my last blast and to be quite honest it was just too many sides, appetite suppression being the worst, that always hits me hard.



dbol Kid said:


> In on this one


 Nice one mate.



Benny_01 said:


> I have all my big meals around training (carbs) just proteins and fats for all my other meals
> 
> helps me a lot to get the calories in especially when eating clean


 Good strategy isnt it? My other meals still have carbs but i eat less then, which makes it far more manageable.



Saksen said:


> In. You look great!
> 
> How long how you been blasting'n'cruisin'?


 Thanks mate. Been blasting and cruising a good few years now. Maybe 4.


----------



## Saksen (Aug 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate. Been blasting and cruising a good few years now. Maybe 4.


 I see. Any concerns about fertility?


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate. Been blasting and cruising a good few years now. Maybe 4.


 How's the weight/size gain been during those 4 years please mate? Ie how much lean mass do you think you've put on blasting and cruising in 4 years please? Were you natural before that too, or just cycling? Thanks.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sub97 said:


> How's the weight/size gain been during those 4 years please mate? Ie how much lean mass do you think you've put on blasting and cruising in 4 years please? Were you natural before that too, or just cycling? Thanks.


 Did you look at op? The mans a monster!


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Man, this set of BP at 160kg :jaw: you are a monster lol the only thing I have witness in my gym is 160 for 4 and the guy look like a rock, I can't imagine you irl ^^'

Will definetly follow your journey and wish you well sir


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Did you look at op? The mans a monster!


 Yes mate, he looks fu**ing amazing, which is why I was interested to hear how he'd got to that size


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Saksen said:


> I see. Any concerns about fertility?


 None at all mate, especially as i was on Test and Deca 2 cycles ago, no hcg at all and hadnt done any PCT meds in 4 years and managed to accidentally conceive and the girl was on the pill!!! Couldnt believe it........and yes......it was mine haha!



Sub97 said:


> How's the weight/size gain been during those 4 years please mate? Ie how much lean mass do you think you've put on blasting and cruising in 4 years please? Were you natural before that too, or just cycling? Thanks.


 Its been brilliant mate, to be honest, now my diet and training are spot on the gains have been better now with less gear than with previous cycles.

I was sh1t scared of needles so didnt actually pin anything until mid 20's and even then i would avoid it like the plague and only used Test haha.

First cycle was dbol, at 30-40mg per day and i blew up, 1.5 stone and kept a stone of it.

I genuinely think that blasting and cruising is the way to go especially if you dont intend on stopping AAS for a while until you achieve what you want. The trick is to actually cruise properly on as little as possible, too many people cut it short which consequently means they have very little time on low doses.



Abc987 said:


> Did you look at op? The mans a monster!


 Love you too x



Uryens said:


> Man, this set of BP at 160kg :jaw: you are a monster lol the only thing I have witness in my gym is 160 for 4 and the guy look like a rock, I can't imagine you irl ^^'
> 
> Will definetly follow your journey and wish you well sir


 Haha really? I take it its not a bodybuilding gym then? i thought there would be people all over the place smashing out those sorts of weights?

Thanks though mate


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Have you not been using HCG since B&C?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> Have you not been using HCG since B&C?


 Nah mate, havent used HCG in about 2 years. I think id only use it if i were planning to come off. The sharp rise in estrogen isnt worth it.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

I can bench 160kg for 11 reps, so... 

Just joshin', strong lifts, big dude, you look a solid 18 stone too. When I get around to that weight or above I start looking more watery and still stalky looking.

I love NPP too. Joints feel great and gains are steady. Tren makes my whole body feel brittle and, well, horrible most of the time. Only use it for dieting also.

Good luck dude.


----------



## Saksen (Aug 8, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> None at all mate, especially as i was on Test and Deca 2 cycles ago, no hcg at all and hadnt done any PCT meds in 4 years and managed to accidentally conceive and the girl was on the pill!!! Couldnt believe it........and yes......it was mine haha!


 Haha, I see.. such anecdotes actually makes me feel less worried about my own use!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> I can bench 160kg for 11 reps, so...
> 
> Just joshin', strong lifts, big dude, you look a solid 18 stone too. When I get around to that weight or above I start looking more watery and still stalky looking.
> 
> ...


 Hahaha. Thanks mate, its more 19st now but i'll weigh in at the end of the week.

Agree, Tren just makes me feel a bit ill constantly, Deca/NPP is just great and makes me feel good.



Saksen said:


> Haha, I see.. such anecdotes actually makes me feel less worried about my own use!


 Thing is, its so subjective. I never did a fertility test before gear so even if my fertility was jeopardised i wouldnt know whether it was a pre-existing condition or it was AAS use.

I am of the thinking that pretty much anyone can recover though, especially with things like HMG being available now. PCT are powerful meds, even Dave Palumbo has said that he has seen some pretty bad cases and he's never witnessed anyone not recovering.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

In for this, Interested to see your food when you add it up and how your weight increases and food changes (kcals increase) over the coming weeks! All the best. Will be watching from the sides trying to learn a thing or two


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tricky said:


> In for this, Interested to see your food when you add it up and how your weight increases and food changes (kcals increase) over the coming weeks! All the best. Will be watching from the sides trying to learn a thing or two


 Nice one mate, i'll get the diet typed out today to see where we are at.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back on Tuesday went well, only my 3rd week back to deadlifts after pulling my lower back so i was pretty pleased:

*Deads:*

260kg x 4 reps:






*Bent over Rows:*

80kg x 10

120kg x 8

160kg x 10

*Lat Pull Down:*

Full stack + 10kg plate

*Close Grip Pull Down:*

Full stack + 10kg plate

*Seated Row:*

80kg each arm x 12 reps

*Dumbell Pull Overs:*

30kg x 10

38kg x 12

*Straight Bar Curls:*

Worked up to 65kg x 12 reps

*Hammer Curls:*

Worked up to 28kg x 12 reps each side.

*Machine Cable Preacher:*

27kg + 2 x 2.3kg attachments x 17

Really good session, feel like my strength is on the way up already and ive only jabbed for a week, absolutely loving the feeling.

Also - weigh in this morning after going to the toilet with no food or drink taken on - 19st on the dot!! Condition seems good, keeping Pharma Aromasin in so estrogen and water are controlled.

All looking very positive for legs tonight.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jabbed last night:

1ml NP Test 400

1.5ml NP NPP

*Total mg = 550mg*


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha really? I take it its not a bodybuilding gym then? i thought there would be people all over the place smashing out those sorts of weights?
> 
> Thanks though mate


 You really don't get how strong you are for reps do you despite being told it over and over again?? Your lucky to see the odd person if any that can bench that sort of weight, I never have in three gyms, and if I've seen close it was for 2 or 3 reps only! Last one was 2x140 and he was proper blowing out his arse after struggling on the last rep...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

superdrol said:


> You really don't get how strong you are for reps do you despite being told it over and over again?? Your lucky to see the odd person if any that can bench that sort of weight, I never have in three gyms, and if I've seen close it was for 2 or 3 reps only! Last one was 2x140 and he was proper blowing out his arse after struggling on the last rep...


 I guess not mate, its probably from watching so many bodybuilding videos and seeing all the pro's and others doing ridiculous weights that make my lifts seem average to me. I should take more pride haha. I need to get a 300kg deadlift though, that really is the one i wanna get.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I guess not mate, its probably from watching so many bodybuilding videos and seeing all the pro's and others doing ridiculous weights that make my lifts seem average to me. I should take more pride haha. I need to get a 300kg deadlift though, that really is the one i wanna get.


 Id guess there's 3-5000 people in the world that can probably bench, squat and deadlift what you do, and most would be classed as elite level I'd think, and I'd say I'm being generous at that...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

superdrol said:


> Id guess there's 3-5000 people in the world that can probably bench, squat and deadlift what you do, and most would be classed as elite level I'd think, and I'd say I'm being generous at that...


 That low? Fck! No wonder my mate invited me to a lifting competition at his gym haha.

Thanks mate


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

no idea if any use, Powerlifters would know better

http://strengthlevel.com/strength-standards

I am Intermediate to advanced, bordering on elite with some of my lifts based on the website so reckon its potentially crap


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Confirmed elite level bench. it's 209kg at 120kg BW, that puts you in the elite bracket.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

In for this!!!!

Always enjoy your journals ya big cnut!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> no idea if any use, Powerlifters would know better
> 
> http://strengthlevel.com/strength-standards
> 
> I am Intermediate to advanced, bordering on elite with some of my lifts based on the website so reckon its potentially crap


 I dunno, they are based on 3/4 of a million lifts!



Starz said:


> Confirmed elite level bench. it's 209kg at 120kg BW, that puts you in the elite bracket.


 Haha awesome! I'll hang up my posing trunks and just get fat now.



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> In for this!!!!
> 
> Always enjoy your journals ya big cnut!


 Love you too haha


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Eddias said:


> no idea if any use, Powerlifters would know better
> 
> http://strengthlevel.com/strength-standards
> 
> I am Intermediate to advanced, bordering on elite with some of my lifts based on the website so reckon its potentially crap


 My brother in law is beyond elite on all lifts in that link


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Update pic pre legs, nice and full, no pump and a with a day off training (Wednesday):

View attachment IMG_0655.JPG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Update pic pre legs, nice and full, no pump and a with a day off training (Wednesday):
> 
> View attachment 144826


 Why you hogging the disabled loo?? Huh huh???


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

What's the food looking like at the moment dude? Also why aromasin over adex? (not questioning the choice, questioning the reasons), seen many people before saying aromasin is better but i forget why.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

superdrol said:


> You really don't get how strong you are for reps do you despite being told it over and over again?? Your lucky to see the odd person if any that can bench that sort of weight, I never have in three gyms, and if I've seen close it was for 2 or 3 reps only! Last one was 2x140 and he was proper blowing out his arse after struggling on the last rep...


 In.

Also got to agree with this, two of my main gyms I've trained in, the two I trained in years back before I moved, and where I train now were/are both pretty serious places with a few titles to names etc, but I think the most I regularly see people lift for reps is 120-140kg if that.

Usually it's only if I get chance to train in the day/morning when the serious lifters have the gym to themselves do I see anything more than this/3+plates etc.

Your warm up weights are my PB's at the moment :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> What's the food looking like at the moment dude? Also why aromasin over adex? (not questioning the choice, questioning the reasons), seen many people before saying aromasin is better but i forget why.


 Less harsh on lipids and its a suicide inhibitor so now rebound and could potential need less over time.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

superdrol said:


> Why you hogging the disabled loo?? Huh huh???


 It's the only one I fit in :lol:



Dan TT said:


> What's the food looking like at the moment dude? Also why aromasin over adex? (not questioning the choice, questioning the reasons), seen many people before saying aromasin is better but i forget why.


 As Sphinkter says below mate. It's a suicide inhibitor so actually works better than Arimidex because it actually disables the aromatase enzyme permanently, therefore reducing estrogen more than Adex.



DemonNeutrino said:


> In.
> 
> Also got to agree with this, two of my main gyms I've trained in, the two I trained in years back before I moved, and where I train now were/are both pretty serious places with a few titles to names etc, but I think the most I regularly see people lift for reps is 120-140kg if that.
> 
> ...


 Hahaha sorry about that mate. I'll try to make my warm ups look harder then 



Sphinkter said:


> Less harsh on lipids and its a suicide inhibitor so now rebound and could potential need less over time.


 Far superior isn't it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This morning weight, 2 full weeks into cycle, condition looking good:

View attachment IMG_0669.JPG


Edit - this represents 5.6lbs up on my weight at the start of the cycle. I'm fully aware a lot will be water but I feel great and I feel bigger and stronger already!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs on Thursday went like so:

*Leg Extensions:*

3 sets, worked up to the stack x 12 reps.

*Hack Squats:*

40kg x 12

80kg x 10

120kg x 5

140kg x 15 - rest paused a few of these but this was a PB

*Pendulum Squats:*

40kg x 10

60kg x 6

80kg x 13 - savage pb legs were on fire after this.

*Leg Extensions:*

Full stack + 10kg plate x 20 reps.

*Threw in some hamstrings too after calves:*

1 warm up set for 10 on 40kg

Then 20 rep challenge on 58kg - absolutely disgusting, the pump on hammies didnt go for about 5 mins, which was the exact amount of time i was on the floor too :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Meal 2 today:

200g cooked meatballs

190g basmati rice

2 rice cakes with peanut butter

View attachment IMG_0673.JPG


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Meal 2 today:
> 
> 200g cooked meatballs
> 
> ...


 Not all in the same bowl?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> Not all in the same bowl?


 Nah...rice cakes separate :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's how my diet would look today:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Meal 2 today:
> 
> 200g cooked meatballs
> 
> ...


 Clean that key board


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

In for this, loved reading your last one start to finish while bored at work haha, got me through a boring couple days at work and pumped for training!

although I do have one criticism.... realise how bloody strong you are especially for a bodybuilder!!! I had the same issue lol except it was in reference to my age. I am apparently strong for my age, but I never thought so especially after watching videos of all these pros on youtube lifting ridiculous amounts of weight made me feel weak lol.

Is there a reason you do a body part split rather than PPL? I moved to PPL to increase the frequency I was training a body part as I didnt think once per week was enough. Does that not work for you?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Clean that key board


 I know mate......good few grams of protein lurking in there :lol:



NWWWFC said:


> In for this, loved reading your last one start to finish while bored at work haha, got me through a boring couple days at work and pumped for training!
> 
> although I do have one criticism.... realise how bloody strong you are especially for a bodybuilder!!! I had the same issue lol except it was in reference to my age. I am apparently strong for my age, but I never thought so especially after watching videos of all these pros on youtube lifting ridiculous amounts of weight made me feel weak lol.
> 
> Is there a reason you do a body part split rather than PPL? I moved to PPL to increase the frequency I was training a body part as I didnt think once per week was enough. Does that not work for you?


 Do you know what mate, i was going over this with the Mrs recently about changing to something like this as i recover really well (apart from chest) and could definitely benefit from hitting everything more, main thing is, i havent looked into it enough on how to actually structure the workouts, where i'd put the rest days etc

Im open to ideas dude and im glad you enjoyed the last one


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> I know mate......good few grams of protein lurking in there :lol:
> 
> Do you know what mate, i was going over this with the Mrs recently about changing to something like this as i recover really well (apart from chest) and could definitely benefit from hitting everything more, main thing is, i havent looked into it enough on how to actually structure the workouts, where i'd put the rest days etc
> 
> Im open to ideas dude and im glad you enjoyed the last one


 yeah your chest is insane! Depends how many days you can train but theres obviously push pull legs push pull legs rest which im currently on and its paying dividends on my delts as ive only just found out they prefer the frequency of being trained twice per week and less volume than having a shoulder day once per week but thats just me personally.

I was recommended to read DC training (dogcrapp training), think i found it on a forum somewhere and theres a great layout of it and what can be incorporated into the specific days. I do say i prefer it this way as training sessions are shorter, can focus on one or two all out working sets for 2-3 exercises rather than 5 working sets on 5-6 exercises once per week. It took me a while to get used to but I much prefer this now! definitely worth having a look at and an experiment in your offseason


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

NWWWFC said:


> yeah your chest is insane! Depends how many days you can train but theres obviously push pull legs push pull legs rest which im currently on and its paying dividends on my delts as ive only just found out they prefer the frequency of being trained twice per week and less volume than having a shoulder day once per week but thats just me personally.
> 
> I was recommended to read DC training (dogcrapp training), think i found it on a forum somewhere and theres a great layout of it and what can be incorporated into the specific days. I do say i prefer it this way as training sessions are shorter, can focus on one or two all out working sets for 2-3 exercises rather than 5 working sets on 5-6 exercises once per week. It took me a while to get used to but I much prefer this now! definitely worth having a look at and an experiment in your offseason


 Haha thanks mate. Sounds really good! If you happen to find the layout let me know, in the meatime i'll have a look for it.

Appreciate that though mate, if i think back when i was natural i used to train everything twice a week and made really good progress so it clearly suits me even back then.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

just shot my load listening to your bird say "one more"

changing that to my ring tone and getting your face on a stringer

only use disabled toilets now to

might also start letting my spotter lift my last 4 reps for me lol jokes

looking BIG hun


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> just shot my load listening to your bird say "one more"
> 
> changing that to my ring tone and getting your face on a stringer
> 
> ...


 So many insults in such a short post :lol:

Cheers mate.


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate. Sounds really good! If you happen to find the layout let me know, in the meatime i'll have a look for it.
> 
> Appreciate that though mate, if i think back when i was natural i used to train everything twice a week and made really good progress so it clearly suits me even back then.


 Id love to but my works computer wont use google... cheeky f*ckers. If you cant find it ill have a look for it tonight.

No worries, but yeah by the sounds of it, it would suit you. However, I think you just have the body where any type of training suits you. Could probably not train and just do labouring all day and still look better than most on here lol :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

NWWWFC said:


> Id love to but my works computer wont use google... cheeky f*ckers. If you cant find it ill have a look for it tonight.
> 
> No worries, but yeah by the sounds of it, it would suit you. However, I think you just have the body where any type of training suits you. Could probably not train and just do labouring all day and still look better than most on here lol :lol:


 :lol: if i did labouring all day id look like Mo Farah.......just not black :lol:

I defo think it would suit me although i would keep chest at once per week for obvious reasons.


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: if i did labouring all day id look like Mo Farah.......just not black :lol:
> 
> I defo think it would suit me although i would keep chest at once per week for obvious reasons.


 depends on the heat in the summer haha!

Wont know until you try it, definitely worth it. I tried it first week and thought meh, but after reading it again and again, it seemed key the actual working set or two on the 2-3 exercises you do per session are literally do or die sets, very similar to dorian yates style of training I believe. Second week I went back at it, warmed up like how you seem to after reading your blog, so for example I would do 60/100/140 on bench for 15/15/10 reps then go to my actual working set which could be anything between 150-180 depending how strong I was feeling. Always have a spotter on my working set to push past failure maybe get 2-3 negatives and thats that. Actually love this style of training but for 6 days a week i work and train so my spare time is very little but sacrifices and all, its worth it :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jesus Christ Dallas McCarver has died......he's 25!!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303677-dallas-mccarver-has-died/?do=embed


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Jesus Christ Dallas McCarver has died......he's 25!!
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303677-dallas-mccarver-has-died/?do=embed


 Grim eh. Actually quite upsetting for some reason. Considering I've never met the guy. I haven't cried or anything but it did really shock me. More than any death I can remember.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> Grim eh. Actually quite upsetting for some reason. Considering I've never met the guy. I haven't cried or anything but it did really shock me. More than any death I can remember.


 Savage mate, really puts things into perspective. here one minute, gone the next.

I know it wasnt gear related but it does make you look at your health..... a guy down my old gym, he's probably only 27, just had a massive heart attack and now he's been told he cant ever train again, ive been told by close mates that he was using 7g a week!!!! And there's me using 1.1g total! its ridiculous.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

This was from last Friday, shoulder pressing and trying to get back up to the 60kg's, this was 55kg x 13 reps:


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> This was from last Friday, shoulder pressing and trying to get back up to the 60kg's, this was 55kg x 13 reps:


 Strong AF, puts me to shame haha

I'm lucky if I get 8 reps at 30kg ha

are you looking at competing next season? Looking at doing my first comp myself

20 weeks into my first proper off season now and loving it


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> This was from last Friday, shoulder pressing and trying to get back up to the 60kg's, this was 55kg x 13 reps:


 Some motivation there. Did 12 on 40 Kgs in last Push session. That much weight seems so far..haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Benny_01 said:


> Strong AF, puts me to shame haha
> 
> I'm lucky if I get 8 reps at 30kg ha
> 
> ...


 Haha thanks mate.

Yea gonna compete in April, most likely intermediates UKBFF Portsmouth.

First comp is cool mate, just have a proper plan for everything and it will really help. My first show, i knew nothing and winged it completely haha.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Some motivation there. Did 12 on 40 Kgs in last Push session. That much weight seems so far..haha


 Just consistency mate, you keep going and your working sets now become your warm up sets next year


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Just consistency mate, you keep going and your working sets now* become your warm up sets next year*


 I hope so  . I have set certain targets on all my compound lifts for next 6-8 months and hope to break them. From the past 3-4 years, was not paying necessary attention to the load and was trying different kind of intensity technique and have feel i haven't got anywhere. Was always making bla bla excuses to stay away from the load but now it's done. Gonna push myself real hard in coming months :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I hope so  . I have set certain targets on all my compound lifts for next 6-8 months and hope to break them. From the past 3-4 years, was not paying necessary attention to the load and was trying different kind of intensity technique and have feel i haven't got anywhere. Was always making bla bla excuses to stay away from the load but now it's done. Gonna push myself real hard in coming months :thumbup1:


 Mate, I know exactly what you mean, you've probably tried time under tension, drop sets, high reps with short rest periods etc but at the end of the day, volume is finite, the one thing that isn't is load. Load can constantly increase and with good form, the sky is the limit, its the only way i will train now. Sure I'll throw some widowmakers in there or rest pause sets but they are for added intensity which is also one of the most desirable things to achieve during a workout.

Now you've realised mate, you will smash pb's and really progress fast.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Mate, I know exactly what you mean, you've probably tried time under tension, drop sets, high reps with short rest periods etc but at the end of the day, volume is finite, the one thing that isn't is load. Load can constantly increase and with good form, the sky is the limit, its the only way i will train now. Sure I'll throw some widowmakers in there or rest pause sets but they are for added intensity which is also one of the most desirable things to achieve during a workout.
> 
> Now you've realised mate, you will smash pb's and really progress fast.


 Exactly mate. I couldn't have said it better myself. :thumb .


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Holy molly, that's some crazy display of strength man °_°

Each time I stop to your log, I wonder if I even lift haha

keep up the good work, you are a beast man


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Uryens said:


> Holy molly, that's some crazy display of strength man °_°
> 
> Each time I stop to your log, I wonder if I even lift haha
> 
> keep up the good work, you are a beast man


 :lol: thanks mate.


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks mate.
> 
> Yea gonna compete in April, most likely intermediates UKBFF Portsmouth.
> 
> First comp is cool mate, just have a proper plan for everything and it will really help. My first show, i knew nothing and winged it completely haha.


 Well I'm working with a coach, and getting on really well with her, so hopefully everything will go smoothly haha

It will be next year before I compete myself, just wondering if I should do a local comp first for the experience or straight in with a federation


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

@Chelsea

You only pinning the NPP twice a week?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Benny_01 said:


> Well I'm working with a coach, and getting on really well with her, so hopefully everything will go smoothly haha
> 
> It will be next year before I compete myself, just wondering if I should do a local comp first for the experience or straight in with a federation


 Sounds good mate. Depends how you're looking and how you're feeling mate. If you've got a decent base of muscle mass then fck it, go for a fed and do first timers.



The doog said:


> @Chelsea
> 
> You only pinning the NPP twice a week?


 Yea mate twice a week 1.5ml each time. Thinking of throwing in another show of 1.5ml to bring it to 450mg per week as my appetite is still good and im not feeling too bloated.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate twice a week 1.5ml each time. Thinking of throwing in another show of 1.5ml to bring it to 450mg per week as my appetite is still good and im not feeling too bloated.


 300mg is still a nice dose. You used much NPP before? Id keep with 300mg until weight and progression starts to slow, and then increase it. The bloat does sneak up on you. But then youre a big lad so you could up to 450, then to 600mg haha

You feel ok only jabbing it twice a week? I normally do MWF but been tempted to do 2x a week. Just worry about the possible sides that come with fluctuating hormones.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The doog said:


> 300mg is still a nice dose. You used much NPP before? Id keep with 300mg until weight and progression starts to slow, and then increase it. The bloat does sneak up on you. But then youre a big lad so you could up to 450, then to 600mg haha
> 
> You feel ok only jabbing it twice a week? I normally do MWF but been tempted to do 2x a week. Just worry about the possible sides that come with fluctuating hormones.


 True, probably being too hasty, weight and weights seem to be increasing every session so i'll keep it how it is for now.

Mat twice a week is sweet, i tend to do Sunday and Thursday, its a much longer ester than Prop so makes sense. I never notice any drop in strength.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> True, probably being too hasty, weight and weights seem to be increasing every session so i'll keep it how it is for now.
> 
> Mat twice a week is sweet, i tend to do Sunday and Thursday, its a much longer ester than Prop so makes sense. I never notice any drop in strength.


 Yeah get what you can out of 300mg and then bump up. Saves on water weight and cost. Never got that many sides from NPP apart from gyno if not using caber and water retention.

ill try NPP twice a week in the future then. Next cycle I'll stick with 3x pw as using a prop/enth blend and NPP.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Christ ive had a busy weekend, went down to the Kent Klassic UKBFF on Sunday to watch my mate compete in the Supers and to sneakily check out what sort of competition i might be up against for the inters haha. Was a good day out, got to meet Luke Sanoe, he's a quality bloke and fckin massive in real life, short but so fckin thick its ridiculous!

Its really motivated me to smash out the next few months and really put some size on everywhere and come in and hopefully smash my show and qualify for the brits. Time to bring a completely new level of mass on to my frame.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Look at the size of the fcker!!

View attachment IMG_0726.JPG


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Well the guy's arms on the far left are bigger than my legs so yeah that's a bunch of big dude, just as inspiring as it is depressing for me haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Uryens said:


> Well the guy's arms on the far left are bigger than my legs so yeah that's a bunch of big dude, just as inspiring as it is depressing for me haha


 :lol: haha bitter sweet! His legs are a joke too mate, they literally are 0% bodyfat year round and fckin huge!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dont have time to list it out but last nights flat benching after only 2 meals in me compared to 4 - 170kg x 8 - 6 on my own:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back last night:

*Deadlifts:*

100kg x 8

140kg x 6

200kg x 4

230kg x 2

270kg x 4 - equalled my PB after only 4 sessions back which I find pretty incredible! Havent deadlifted since the end of April and 4 sessions later im doing the best ive ever done!?!?!?!






*Bent over rows:*

60kg x 10

100kg x 7

170kg x 12

*Lat Pull Downs:*

Full stack + 15kg plate x 10 reps - savagely heavy!

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

Full stack + 15kg plate x 10-12

*Plate Loaded Seated Row:*

Annoyingly this was the only one that seemed to give my lower back grief, so just did 60kg a side x 12 reps nice and controlled.

*Dumbell Pullovers:*

30kg x 10

40kg x 12

*Bicep Curls - Straight Bar:*

35kg x 10

45kg x 8

55kg x 5

65kg x 13 or 14 i cant quite remember but it sucked!

*Hammers:*

18kg x 8

28kg x 14

*Machine Preacher:*

Worked up to 43.5kg x 15 reps

All in all a brilliant session, strength is just going through the roof now, i cant quite believe that i'm deadlifting what i am only on my 4th session back from injury!

Feel big and full too.

Weight this morning was a touch over 19st 2lbs so its creeping up at an acceptable rate.

Everything is going beautifully


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Seems to be going well mate and you're strong as fvck too haha. Halving your lifts is pretty much where I am haha


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> *Deadlifts:*
> 
> 100kg x 8
> 
> ...





Chelsea said:


> Dont have time to list it out but last nights flat benching after only 2 meals in me compared to 4 - 170kg x 8 - 6 on my own:


 First off, congratulations on that solidly impressive 170kg x8 in the bench press. Even with a gun to my head, I could not see any "play" whatsoever in your form..., seriously and strongly moving as one single sturdy unit. Do I sound like I was impressed yet!

You made mention of something not many (if any) talk about these days, and that's the *how *of food rather than the *what *of food. Yes, every Tom Dick and their friend would tell you about *what* they're eating, but just as important (and that's where your reflection comes in Champ), you Sir, reflected on the *how* instead, and I'm here to bring that point of importance to your attention. You had two meals (that's the how)..., the mannerism of eating, the when I do and when I do not eat, rather than what and how much I eat. A subject that is of utmost importance, yet is most often left by the wayside. You (or your mind), was expecting some sort of weakness to be derived from less frequency to eating, yet (and perhaps) to your surprise, you found that the opposite could be true.

Counterintuitiveness is a wonderful thing sometimes isn't mate, it pays you a visit when you're least expecting it, hence its name. So please, I ask you to also add this piece of knowledge to your bag of tools, for the next time should you (for whatever reason) miss a meal here or there, I want you to anticipate the unexpected., by smashing it in the gym as you've done with these ultra solid 8 reps at 170kg.

Moving on to your deadlift...



Chelsea said:


> 270kg x 4 - equalled my PB after only 4 sessions back which I find pretty incredible! Havent deadlifted since the end of April and 4 sessions later im doing the best ive ever done!?!?!?!


 You have basically confirmed what I've been saying on the forum re squats and deadlifts (not sure if anyone has been paying attention though), so hopefully with you doing what you just did by blasting these 270kg x4, you have actually proven my point. And the point relates to training frequency. Not all your kick ass compound movements (squats deads and the like) can be trained with the same frequency if brute strength is your aim. What is incredibly great for a squat frequency, could spell nothing but a disaster for a deadlift movement.

Two very different beasts, with very different frequency requirements. You Sir, have personally proved it to yourself, that with hardly any type of frequency to write home about, you've surprised the hell out of yourself with the amount of reserved strength that you had accumulating not just from those 4 sessions you've done recently, but from all the other sweating blood sessions done since the end of April.

I wish you all the best Champ, and I leave you with this: the sky is not the limit, for limits exist only in the mind. So shatter your limits, and transcend to the world of the unexpected, for there, you will find yourself, your free and limitless self.

Fadi.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fadi65 said:


> First off, congratulations on that solidly impressive 170kg x8 in the bench press. Even with a gun to my head, I could not see any "play" whatsoever in your form..., seriously and strongly moving as one single sturdy unit. Do I sound like I was impressed yet!
> 
> You made mention of something not many (if any) talk about these days, and that's the *how *of food rather than the *what *of food. Yes, every Tom Dick and their friend would tell you about *what* they're eating, but just as important (and that's where your reflection comes in Champ), you Sir, reflected on the *how* instead, and I'm here to bring that point of importance to your attention. You had two meals (that's the how)..., the mannerism of eating, the when I do and when I do not eat, rather than what and how much I eat. A subject that is of utmost importance, yet is most often left by the wayside. You (or your mind), was expecting some sort of weakness to be derived from less frequency to eating, yet (and perhaps) to your surprise, you found that the opposite could be true.
> 
> ...


 Mate.....what an unbelievably brilliant and eloquent post! Im properly taken back!

You're clearly a man with great knowledge and someone who can articulate it brilliantly too, i noticed on a few other posts around.

Consider counterintuitiveness added to my too box mate  and thanks again.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@Chelsea have you ever run npp and tren together?

I like them both and was toying with the idea for my next cycle. I know people say no to 2 19nors but was thinking 300mg of each with 400mg test? What your thoughts?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> @Chelsea have you ever run npp and tren together?
> 
> I like them both and was toying with the idea for my next cycle. I know people say no to 2 19nors but was thinking 300mg of each with 400mg test? What your thoughts?


 Nah mate never tried it and i dont think i ever would, for me its one or the other.

Tren im only gonna use during dieting now.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate never tried it and i dont think i ever would, for me its one or the other.
> 
> Tren im only gonna use during dieting now.


 Maybe it is a silly idea. Just wanna try something new. I like the way I feel on npp but like the look tren gives although as you say much better on a cut.

Maybe I'll try this new dhb. Only just started a cruise anyways so long time to decide


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> @Chelsea have you ever run npp and tren together?
> 
> I like them both and was toying with the idea for my next cycle. I know people say no to 2 19nors but was thinking 300mg of each with 400mg test? What your thoughts?


 Surely 300mg x 2 19nors should only cause as much or as little havoc as 1 x 19nor @ 600mg.

Id like to try it but tren ruins my appetite so be pretty pointless unless I'm dieting and then I wouldn't want to use npp.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sen said:


> Surely 300mg x 2 19nors should only cause as much or as little havoc as 1 x 19nor @ 600mg.
> 
> Id like to try it but tren ruins my appetite so be pretty pointless unless I'm dieting and then I wouldn't want to use npp.


 This is what I was thinking. I like both and can cope with tren at 600mg so 300mg of each should make a nice cycle. Still undecided as it's quite a way off


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Look at the size of the fcker!!
> 
> View attachment 145071


 How do you know Ben and Luke, do you train with them?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @Chelsea have you ever run npp and tren together?
> 
> I like them both and was toying with the idea for my next cycle. I know people say no to 2 19nors but was thinking 300mg of each with 400mg test? What your thoughts?


 Iv ran tren and deca together with no issues...crack on mate!


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Still working as hard as ever I see Phil. Will be good to catch up on last few months of this. Looking awesome


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Sry, I did see your post but did not take the time to congratulate you brother :'(

Well, you just have some crazy strength alongside with good aesthetic man, I don't know what to say more and don't think I have to so I just wish you too keep up the good work and sell me some dream with more deadlift PR (I will try to follow you from behind as I aim for a more modest 5 plates dead in the future ^^)

Have a nice week


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Maybe it is a silly idea. Just wanna try something new. I like the way I feel on npp but like the look tren gives although as you say much better on a cut.
> 
> Maybe I'll try this new dhb. Only just started a cruise anyways so long time to decide


 Remind me what this DHB is again mate, im unfamiliar.



sen said:


> Surely 300mg x 2 19nors should only cause as much or as little havoc as 1 x 19nor @ 600mg.
> 
> Id like to try it but tren ruins my appetite so be pretty pointless unless I'm dieting and then I wouldn't want to use npp.


 I tend to disagree, 600mg of Deca will cause little to no sides, throw Tren in the mix even at lower doses and you will experience sides, plus it is much more harsh than Deca.



dbol Kid said:


> How do you know Ben and Luke, do you train with them?


 I know Ben through a mutual friend, we've trained together a couple of times but he's over in Essex with Luke.



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Iv ran tren and deca together with no issues...crack on mate!


 Was it worth it though? Compared to a regular Test and Deca cycle?



Ryhardcastle said:


> Still working as hard as ever I see Phil. Will be good to catch up on last few months of this. Looking awesome


 Cheers mate, i see you're prepping? What show you doing? Looking really good mate.



Uryens said:


> Sry, I did see your post but did not take the time to congratulate you brother :'(
> 
> Well, you just have some crazy strength alongside with good aesthetic man, I don't know what to say more and don't think I have to so I just wish you too keep up the good work and sell me some dream with more deadlift PR (I will try to follow you from behind as I aim for a more modest 5 plates dead in the future ^^)
> 
> Have a nice week


 Cheers mate. 5 plate deadlifts are no joke dude, keep it going


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Remind me what this DHB is again mate, im unfamiliar.
> 
> I tend to disagree, 600mg of Deca will cause little to no sides, throw Tren in the mix even at lower doses and you will experience sides, plus it is much more harsh than Deca.
> 
> ...


 1-test cypionate (dhb). there's a few labs doing it, sg do a 200mg, rx labs 125mg and tm 100mg. It's been it compared to a stronger primo which got me really intrigued .

@GMO has just run a cycle and rates it highly. Probs just a new fad that'll fizzle out but I'm someone that likes change so maybe will give it a go

sorry that's all I know lol

oh the 200mg crashes so has to be heated up and pip is pretty bad being the high concentration but that's about it


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Forgot to post last weeks incline video, this was done after the 170kg x 8

140kg x 12:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Forgot to post last weeks incline video, this was done after the 170kg x 8
> 
> 140kg x 12:


 Here's me aiming for 100kg 3x10 and you probably use it as a warm up 

strong as ever bud!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

superdrol said:


> Here's me aiming for 100kg 3x10 and you probably use it as a warm up
> 
> strong as ever bud!


 Sorry mate......i do use 100kg as a warm up haha.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Sorry mate......i do use 100kg as a warm up haha.


 I'll get there one day! :beer:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

superdrol said:


> I'll get there one day! :beer:


 That's the spirit mate. Same thing i thought when i used to watch people rep 140kg!


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Damn strong fella, stick me down in the 100kg club as well. managed a 120kg for 1 rep


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> That's the spirit mate. Same thing i thought when i used to watch people rep 140kg!


 me too lol. Taken me about a year to rep working sets easy of what my bench was at 1-2rm last year.

Im at work and none of the videos load otherwise Id simply watch the reps, but do you go down to your chest on incline? I always do but see a lot of guys with developed upper chests stop a couple inches above chest. On flat for me thats a no no, but not sure on incline.. I feel no pain in shoulders or flexibility going down to chest though like some people complain of on incline.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

dbol Kid said:


> How do you know Ben and Luke, do you train with them?


 met them in a 3 way i believe


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

can you coach me and can I stay at your house?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Remind me what this DHB is again mate, im unfamiliar.
> 
> I tend to disagree, 600mg of Deca will cause little to no sides, throw Tren in the mix even at lower doses and you will experience sides, plus it is much more harsh than Deca.
> 
> ...


 Yeah true. You could probably do 1kg deca with no bad side effects.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Remind me what this DHB is again mate, im unfamiliar.
> 
> I tend to disagree, 600mg of Deca will cause little to no sides, throw Tren in the mix even at lower doses and you will experience sides, plus it is much more harsh than Deca.
> 
> ...


 Yes mate, was able to get best of both without having to run each higher if by itself (alongside test ovs) prob one of my fav cycles so far


----------



## rodorn (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello mate,

its a pleasure!!

What's the division of your training ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

NWWWFC said:


> me too lol. Taken me about a year to rep working sets easy of what my bench was at 1-2rm last year.
> 
> Im at work and none of the videos load otherwise Id simply watch the reps, but do you go down to your chest on incline? I always do but see a lot of guys with developed upper chests stop a couple inches above chest. On flat for me thats a no no, but not sure on incline.. I feel no pain in shoulders or flexibility going down to chest though like some people complain of on incline.


 Yea mate i always go down to my chest, literally so it touches my vest/t shirt, i always make sure i dont bounce it off my chest ever.

At the end of the day mate, you would always rather use the full ROM of a muscle than stop short, one of the only exceptions being close grip bench press to hit triceps, if you stop clear of the chest and focus on the top part of the rep that will focus more on triceps.

The people that complain about incline are usually female, or transitioning to females :lol:



Heavyassweights said:


> met them in a 3 way i believe


 Sounds like you want to make it a 4 way.



Heavyassweights said:


> can you coach me and can I stay at your house?


 No and no :lol:



sen said:


> Yeah true. You could probably do 1kg deca with no bad side effects.


 :lo: Sound like a cruise for Bostin Lloyd



rodorn said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> its a pleasure!!
> 
> What's the division of your training ?


 Im assuming you mean my split?

Mon - chest/tri's

Tue - back/bi's

Wed - off

Thu - legs

Fri - shoulders/tri's

Sat - Hams, calves, biceps.

Sun - off


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Got only one question : is this real life ?

Holy fu... sh... this is unreal.

Remind me when I watch Pete Rubish video, when you think you can't be impressed anymore you realise that you are just half way of the video and that the guy will deadlift more and more, same here, each post blow your mind lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Got only one question : is this real life ?
> 
> Holy fu... sh... this is unreal.
> 
> Remind me when I watch Pete Rubish video, when you think you can't be impressed anymore you realise that you are just half way of the video and that the guy will deadlift more and more, same here, each post blow your mind lol


 As an aside in another post you mentioned some figures vs bodyweight when people should use gear, Chelsea started using gear way before that point I'd think, your magical numbers are not realistic for most people, and bodybuilders who do higher rep stuff probably won't get anywhere near them, just worth considering before retorting internet fluff about gear use like it's gospel


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate i always go down to my chest, literally so it touches my vest/t shirt, i always make sure i dont bounce it off my chest ever.
> 
> At the end of the day mate, you would always rather use the full ROM of a muscle than stop short, one of the only exceptions being close grip bench press to hit triceps, if you stop clear of the chest and focus on the top part of the rep that will focus more on triceps.
> 
> The people that complain about incline are usually female, or transitioning to females :lol:


 yeah exactly what I do lol, I actually like using the smith machine for this is stop any bouncing even when Im struggling on the last rep or two and means I can focus on the contraction more.

hahaha, post-op (fe)males.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Uryens said:


> Got only one question : is this real life ?
> 
> Holy fu... sh... this is unreal.
> 
> Remind me when I watch Pete Rubish video, when you think you can't be impressed anymore you realise that you are just half way of the video and that the guy will deadlift more and more, same here, each post blow your mind lol


 Haha cheers mate.



NWWWFC said:


> yeah exactly what I do lol, I actually like using the smith machine for this is stop any bouncing even when Im struggling on the last rep or two and means I can focus on the contraction more.
> 
> hahaha, post-op (fe)males.


 I wish we had a smith machine, i used to love doing behind the neck press on that bad boy.

That form is so important mate, so many people bounce reps off their chest then when you ask them to rep it properly they can only do a couple compared to the 10 they usually trampoline off their sternum!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Weight as of Saturday 02/09/17:

View attachment IMG_0787.JPG


That's a 7.4lb increase so far!


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice one mate. How long has that been over?

Also, any tips for how you try and ensure you're only putting muscle on and not fat (or as little fat as possible), please?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sub97 said:


> Nice one mate. How long has that been over?
> 
> Also, any tips for how you try and ensure you're only putting muscle on and not fat (or as little fat as possible), please?


 I imagine you'd have to get your calorie surplus pretty much bang on.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Sub97 said:


> Nice one mate. How long has that been over?
> 
> Also, any tips for how you try and ensure you're only putting muscle on and not fat (or as little fat as possible), please?


 Since Aug 13th at start of this journal


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Every time you come to a Chelsea log.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sub97 said:


> Nice one mate. How long has that been over?
> 
> Also, any tips for how you try and ensure you're only putting muscle on and not fat (or as little fat as possible), please?


 Less than a month 

To be honest mate, its slowly increasing your food and constantly checking to see that the scales are going up but condition isnt suffering too much, if im getting stronger and weighing more but abs are still pretty much there, then im happy.



sen said:


> I imagine you'd have to get your calorie surplus pretty much bang on.


 Exactly right.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> Every time you come to a Chelsea log.
> 
> 1


 :lol: :lol: :lol: i bet they wanted to batter him off camera!


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Less than a month
> 
> To be honest mate, its slowly increasing your food and constantly checking to see that the scales are going up but condition isnt suffering too much, if im getting stronger and weighing more but abs are still pretty much there, then im happy.
> 
> Exactly right.


 Nice one pal.

Do you have a target in mind or just as much as you can get to without losing condition?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sub97 said:


> Nice one pal.
> 
> Do you have a target in mind or just as much as you can get to without losing condition?


 No target in mind, although it would be lovely to say im 20st with abs haha, but realistically people get too caught up with weight and forget that this is about physique development. Its just all progression to me, if my lifts are going up for reps and weight then im good.


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> No target in mind, although it would be lovely to say im 20st with abs haha, but realistically people get too caught up with weight and forget that this is about physique development. Its just all progression to me, if my lifts are going up for reps and weight then im good.


 I'd love to be any weight with abs!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> 270kg x 4 - equalled my PB after only 4 sessions back which I find pretty incredible! Havent deadlifted since the end of April and 4 sessions later im doing the best ive ever done!?!?!?!


 Hey there Chelsea,

Excuse my intrusion but I wanted to say well done on the lift, that was a great watch even though I seemed to be breathing along with you when you were lifting! Durrrr.

i don't have anything fab to say as my biggest dead has been 120kg to date on the strength of a few gummi bears, lol!...and not likely to get higher, but I can respect and admire your hard work and a good journal.

ummmm........

Happy training to you.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Starz said:


> Every time you come to a Chelsea log.


 Made my night this, true though. I can now imagine half the membership of UKM staring at laptops on this thread shouting LOOK AT THE STRENGTH :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Chelsea,
> 
> Excuse my intrusion but I wanted to say well done on the lift, that was a great watch even though I seemed to be breathing along with you when you were lifting! Durrrr.
> 
> ...


 No intrusion at all you're more than welcome and thanks very much. Throw those gummy bears out and you'll improve that 120kg haha.



DemonNeutrino said:


> Made my night this, true though. I can now imagine half the membership of UKM staring at laptops on this thread shouting LOOK AT THE STRENGTH :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Been in the south of France since Wednesday so no new updates training wise, just been lying on the beach all day lapping up the sun. Back home tonight (Friday) so ready to hit legs Saturday morning after 2 solid meals have gone in:

View attachment IMG_0869.JPG


How's the weather in England?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Been in the south of France since Wednesday so no new updates training wise, just been lying on the beach all day lapping up the sun. Back home tonight (Friday) so ready to hit legs Saturday morning after 2 solid meals have gone in:
> 
> View attachment 145297
> 
> ...


 i feel so sorry for you, so tiny and with all that crap weather ... oh wait a minute... thats how I feel right now !! lol


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Getting autumnal in answer to your question, so enjoy your last day!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Im back and in business again. Smashed legs on Saturday and had Sunday off, Chest yesterday is worrying......i seem to have developed a really tight left delt and its making benching very uncomfortable, dont know whether i need to stretch or what but ive never had any issue before. A bit worried actually.

Advice welcome - haven used anti-inflammatories or any other meds, may well ice it tonight.

Close grip bench is painless.

Incline bench is less painful but still hurts and feels tight.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A quick back shot from the last morning in Cannes on Friday:

View attachment IMG_0917.JPG


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> ......i seem to have developed a really tight left delt and its making benching very uncomfortable, dont know whether i need to stretch


 Sounds like a mobility issue to me. take a look at the red resistance bands here https://www.myprotein.com/sports-equipment/myprotein-resistance-bands/10615601.html and maybe perform shoulder dislocations and band pull aparts prior to working sets, during warming up. I perform either 1 - 2 warm up sets for 25 reps of paused benching and then play about with a resistance band. it does help, but you have to be careful not to overdo it, overdoing stretching and warming up can tax strength ime.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> A quick back shot from the last morning in Cannes on Friday:
> 
> View attachment 145473


 I believe you can fly, I believe you can touch the sky. Thought about it every night and day, spread your lats and fly away.

Is that how you ended up in France mate, did you just wing it?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Starz said:


> Sounds like a mobility issue to me. take a look at the red resistance bands here https://www.myprotein.com/sports-equipment/myprotein-resistance-bands/10615601.html and maybe perform shoulder dislocations and band pull aparts prior to working sets, during warming up. I perform either 1 - 2 warm up sets for 25 reps of paused benching and then play about with a resistance band. it does help, but you have to be careful not to overdo it, overdoing stretching and warming up can tax strength ime.


 I have a resistant band at home mate, wtf are shoulder dislocations and band pull aparts? Very interested in this as a mate has suggested band work too.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Test-e said:


> I believe you can fly, I believe you can touch the sky. Thought about it every night and day, spread your lats and fly away.
> 
> Is that how you ended up in France mate, did you just wing it?


 :lol: :lol: so many puns in 1 message :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So even worse news...... managed to pull my lat last night trying to pull 290kg deads, was a stupid idea, i felt tired and i hadnt really warmed up properly and adding 10kg to my deads each weeks for the last 5 weeks was probably overkill, so ive dosed up on Ibuprofen and i iced it all last night, seems a lot better already but its an eye opener for me as i was focussing too much on strength and not getting reps so i'll rest it up and get more reps now on deads and give 1/2rm lifts a go when im feeling strong.

On another note, i have switched all NPP out for regular Deca:

1. i hate jabbing so the regular nature of NPP jabs is just an annoyance.

2. My dose will go up and my oil will go down - 350mg to 750mg and 3.5ml to 3ml.

3. Hopefully the Deca will help with joint pain going forward.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I have a resistant band at home mate, wtf are shoulder dislocations and band pull aparts? Very interested in this as a mate has suggested band work too.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Good news is the lat is a hell of a lot better, i would say 90% but i wont know until i do any upper body, which is tomorrow.

Legs tonight so i will try to get some pics and vids up.

Desperately hoping my shoulder will be ok tomorrow too.


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Smashing it mate

I benched 2 plates a side tonight for 8 (flat bench) haha still a long way off you yet

So I'm looking at running test e and npp for my next cycle

1-12 test e 500mg pw

1-12 npp 300mg pw

How would you go about the test? run for 14 weeks and start 2 weeks before the npp or just jump straight in at week 1 with both?


----------



## James Smith (Apr 10, 2017)

In


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Reading that log gave me even more motivation on lifting heavier...

Damn @Chelsea you are a bull...

Strong as an ox.

And also your cycles are really easy Test+an Anabolic+some HGH maybe an AI and that's it. Unfortunately I have issues dialing Adex doses but I am doing bloods to dial E2 

In the end it will be just 200€ invested and I will be able to have the max from my cycles.

Have a couple of question for you...

1) How much time your cycles last? 14w?

2) Do you raise doses of anabolics every 4-6 weeks? Or switch aas?

3) ATM I am bulking at 3200 cals and gaining 2lbs a week.... But damn my hunger is insane... One day I tried to eat to satiety and I reached 4500cals of mainly meat veggies and sweet potatoes.... Do you think I should eat more? (Weighting 95kg ATM)

Keep up the good job


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Benny_01 said:


> Smashing it mate
> 
> I benched 2 plates a side tonight for 8 (flat bench) haha still a long way off you yet
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate, i remember those days, hitting 100kg and loving it, just keep at it mate 

Looks like a good cycle, id 100% start it all at the same time, if you're worried about Deca D1ck etc then you shouldn't be, both drugs will start to work almost immediately so the Test will cover you.



James Smith said:


> In


 Good to have you.



SlinMeister said:


> Reading that log gave me even more motivation on lifting heavier...
> 
> Damn @Chelsea you are a bull...
> 
> ...


 Glad i can motivate someone haha.

1. Cycle will last around 14-15 weeks.

2. I never switch anabolics - i have just switched from NPP to Deca as for the same amount of oil i can get much more drug, plus at my size, 350mg of NPP probably wasnt enough. Generally i dont switch any AAS though mate, i dont buy into that myth that it keeps the body guessing, if you plateau then up your calories or intensify your training further.

3. Id say if your are gaining at 2lbs a week i would keep calories how they are, wait for your weight to slow down or plateau, then up the calories. "if it isnt broken, dont try to fix it".


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So chest went ok despite the niggling left shoulder.

*Flat bench - adapted grip, moved it right in so it was more like a close grip bench press - no pain at all but had to go lighter.*

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 6

140kg x 13

*Incline Bench Press:*

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

120kg x 14 - again all reps completely with narrow grip

*Incline **Flye's**:*

30kg x 10

38kg x 6

42.5kg x 12

*Close Grip Bench:*

120kg x 11 reps

*Weighted Dips:*

+25kg x 13

Tricep Overhead Extensions and Tricep Push downs on the end too.

Overall a good session despite having to narrow my grip, looking to get some work done on my shoulder asap so hopefully it will be ok. I actually think the pain started with shoulder pressing so i may have to lay off that for a couple of weeks potentially as that is where it seems to be the most aggrevated.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Defo 350mg NPP is like a drop in the ocean for you


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> So chest went ok despite the niggling left shoulder.
> 
> *Flat bench - adapted grip, moved it right in so it was more like a close grip bench press - no pain at all but had to go lighter.*
> 
> ...


 I couldn't dream of doing those weights, let alone having to "go lighter" to do them!

One question please mate, how come you come down in the reps as you go up in weight until your final set, where you go even higher than do so many reps? Do you get anything out of the previous sets or are they basically warm ups? I've not seen a program like that before, so interested as obviously working for you. For example, if I was doing bench (don't laugh) it would be more like say: 80 x 8; 90 x 6; 95 x 6; 100 x5; 105 x3 or something. Where each set is close to failure at the different weights.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Sub97 said:


> I couldn't dream of doing those weights, let alone having to "go lighter" to do them!
> 
> One question please mate, how come you come down in the reps as you go up in weight until your final set, where you go even higher than do so many reps? Do you get anything out of the previous sets or are they basically warm ups? I've not seen a program like that before, so interested as obviously working for you. For example, if I was doing bench (don't laugh) it would be more like say: 80 x 8; 90 x 6; 95 x 6; 100 x5; 105 x3 or something. Where each set is close to failure at the different weights.


 I'd be almost certain he saves his energy for his top sets, so that he is pushing to failure at a heavier weight.

If I'm benching I'll warm up to my top set of say 140kg for 5+ reps, I'll then do 130kg and aim to beat reps of 140kg and then repeat same at 120kg to beat reps at 130kg.

There's many ways to train, but to lift heavy I'd always save energy for higher all out sets and then work backwards for more hypertrophy based sets.


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, i remember those days, hitting 100kg and loving it, just keep at it mate
> 
> Looks like a good cycle, id 100% start it all at the same time, if you're worried about Deca D1ck etc then you shouldn't be, both drugs will start to work almost immediately so the Test will cover


 Thanks mate


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

RedStar said:


> I'd be almost certain he saves his energy for his top sets, so that he is pushing to failure at a heavier weight.
> 
> If I'm benching I'll warm up to my top set of say 140kg for 5+ reps, I'll then do 130kg and aim to beat reps of 140kg and then repeat same at 120kg to beat reps at 130kg.
> 
> There's many ways to train, but to lift heavy I'd always save energy for higher all out sets and then work backwards for more hypertrophy based sets.


 Cheers mate. The way you train is similar to me though, in so much as it's more reps the lighter the weight, or less reps the higher the weight - i.e. getting close to or getting to failure each set. Whereas Chelsea doesn't seem to get anywhere near failure until the last set. The three previous ones look easy for him, compared to the reps he gets out on the final set, so was interested in the theory behind this type of training.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sub97 said:


> Cheers mate. The way you train is similar to me though, in so much as it's more reps the lighter the weight, or less reps the higher the weight - i.e. getting close to or getting to failure each set. Whereas Chelsea doesn't seem to get anywhere near failure until the last set. The three previous ones look easy for him, compared to the reps he gets out on the final set, so was interested in the theory behind this type of training.


 You don't need to go to failure each session - as long as he is stimulating the muscle, feeding it with food/gear etc and his weights are progressing he will grow.

I personally train differently as I focus on strength.

Example deadlifts I do 3x5 - warm up with 60/100kg for reps. Stretch and roll then head into my working sets 160/200/240kg first two set ms are easy and the last set is my absolute all! If I get under 5reps I do the same next week u til I get 5 reps then increase each set by 2.5kg and do it all again


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

SlinMeister said:


> Defo 350mg NPP is like a drop in the ocean for you


 Haha i should have known really!



Sub97 said:


> I couldn't dream of doing those weights, let alone having to "go lighter" to do them!
> 
> One question please mate, how come you come down in the reps as you go up in weight until your final set, where you go even higher than do so many reps? Do you get anything out of the previous sets or are they basically warm ups? I've not seen a program like that before, so interested as obviously working for you. For example, if I was doing bench (don't laugh) it would be more like say: 80 x 8; 90 x 6; 95 x 6; 100 x5; 105 x3 or something. Where each set is close to failure at the different weights.
> 
> 2


 One day mate.

Exaclty as RedStar said mate, the sets before are used purey as warm ups, not getting anywhere near failure, the idea is that you are building up to your 1 heavy set where you should be struggling around the 8 rep mark, then get a spotter to get you more reps or let form slack slightly to get more reps until the negative is exhausted or you are haha.

See the issue with you training like this - 80 x 8; 90 x 6; 95 x 6; 100 x5; 105 x3 ....

Is that the weight that is supposed to cause the most muscular damage and therefore force the most adaptation (muscle growth) is only for 3 reps because you have exhausted yourself getting reps on the lighter sets. Dont get me wrong, you would probably still grow this was providing you are always looking to increase your weight or reps or both but its far from optimal.

I would do this mate:

Set 1 - 60kg x 8

Set 2 - 80kg x 6

Set 3 - 105kg x 5-6 - is what i probably imagine you would be able to bench as you wouldn't be going to failure on the previous sets. Obviously, you can work around the weights but just stay way off failure on the warm-ups and get into the mindset that your last set is maximal attack/effort coupled with exhaustive techniques such as a drop set or forced negatives with a spot.



RedStar said:


> I'd be almost certain he saves his energy for his top sets, so that he is pushing to failure at a heavier weight.
> 
> If I'm benching I'll warm up to my top set of say 140kg for 5+ reps, I'll then do 130kg and aim to beat reps of 140kg and then repeat same at 120kg to beat reps at 130kg.
> 
> There's many ways to train, but to lift heavy I'd always save energy for higher all out sets and then work backwards for more hypertrophy based sets.


 Exactly right mate.


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha i should have known really!
> 
> One day mate.
> 
> ...


 That's great, thanks very much mate. Do you train this way for every exercise, or just the big compound ones, please?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sub97 said:


> That's great, thanks very much mate. Do you train this way for every exercise, or just the big compound ones, please?


 Pretty much every exercise mate, i go for more reps generally on back and legs, they are more like 12-15 sets of failure, whereas the rest is 8-10.


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Pretty much every exercise mate, i go for more reps generally on back and legs, they are more like 12-15 sets of failure, whereas the rest is 8-10.


 Cheers pal. Thanks a lot for replying.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Following ukms beast :thumb


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Where's you updated regarding McDonald meal pics :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Had a bloody busy week last week, a pulled lat the week before, couple with a failed 290kg deadlift and a bad shoulder had me feeling really low. Thankfully things are looking good, my lat is fully healed and my shoulder i have had to resort to narrowing my bench grip slightly and pressing like that for the moment, weirdly i felt really strong doing it like that!! So here's chest day:

*Flat Bench:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 6

150kg x 12






*Incline Narrow Bench:*

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

120kg x 15

*Incline Flye's:*

24kg x 12

34kg x 8

47.5kg x 12

*Weighted Dips:*

Bodyweight x 10

+15kg x 15 reps - bit lighter to preserve my shoulder.

*Close Grip Bench:*

65kg x 10

105kg x 12

Overhead tricep rope extensions and straight bar push downs on the end too, i actually have to do my extensions on the lat pull down machine now as the normal stack is too light and i cant fit any more plates on it haha.

Good session though, shoulder felt ok, could still feel a slight niggle but 150kg x 12 i was extremely happy with, i legit thought i would get 6-8.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Start hanging for shoulder actually works miracles for impingements, slap tears etc I swear by hanging


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Start hanging for shoulder actually works miracles for impingements, slap tears etc I swear by hanging


 Really? That might be a good shout as i definitely dont think its muscular or tendon/ligament related, just feels tight.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/PALAMEECHAI2/photos/a.370807339741843.1073741828.370802609742316/642780625877845/?type=1&theater

this guy trains at the gym i train at. he is the reigning WFF masters universe champion

Normally we are there at the same time and he does the same workout every day i see him, ie biceps, shoulders, triceps. basically 4 times a week

never seen him do his chest, legs or back yet so he probably does them elsewhere

i can't ask him atm as he is on a cut and won't even look at anybody let alone talk to them lol normally he is very chatty and happy.

watch this space lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

unclezillion said:


> https://www.facebook.com/PALAMEECHAI2/photos/a.370807339741843.1073741828.370802609742316/642780625877845/?type=1&theater
> 
> this guy trains at the gym i train at. he is the reigning WFF masters universe champion
> 
> ...


 Am i missing something? What was the purpose of that post?


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

before you was taking about training frequency and whether to change it up



> Do you know what mate, i was going over this with the Mrs recently about changing to something like this as i recover really well (apart from chest) and could definitely benefit from hitting everything more, main thing is, i havent looked into it enough on how to actually structure the workouts, where i'd put the rest days etc
> 
> Im open to ideas dude and im glad you enjoyed the last one [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=https://content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=d55715e8a12c171da21d36e4bad989bf0c849932e043beebf183e080c7a15a74[/IMG]


 sorry should have let you know what i was on about


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Had a bloody busy week last week, a pulled lat the week before, couple with a failed 290kg deadlift and a bad shoulder had me feeling really low. Thankfully things are looking good, my lat is fully healed and my shoulder i have had to resort to narrowing my bench grip slightly and pressing like that for the moment, weirdly i felt really strong doing it like that!! So here's chest day:
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> ...


 front of shoulder or rear of shoulder? a lot of nerves run through the shoulder you might have pinched one, worth youtubing Kelly Starrett (its a bloke) He has tons of exercises for shoulder impingement , if you can trace the pain then you can look at Youtube vids on nerve flossing.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> front of shoulder or rear of shoulder? a lot of nerves run through the shoulder you might have pinched one, worth youtubing Kelly Starrett (its a bloke) He has tons of exercises for shoulder impingement , if you can trace the pain then you can look at Youtube vids on nerve flossing.


 Definitely the front of the shoulder, almost like its a slight tightness down the left bicep too.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Check flossing the Ulnar Nerve, do you remember a child making googles with your hands?






this vid explains how to floss, i would also include medial nerve stretch (bicep stretch).

You can also consider doing rotator cuff exercises, to check if its not that as well.

Good luck


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Really? That might be a good shout as i definitely dont think its muscular or tendon/ligament related, just feels tight.


 100% was listening to a podcast with no1 shoulder surgeon in US and he said he's stopped 98% of his operations by getting patients to hang for two minutes a day.

I have a impingement and a slap tear and it's helped me in like 85% now


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Definitely the front of the shoulder, almost like its a slight tightness down the left bicep too.
> 
> Thanks mate.


 Sounds like an impingement to me.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> Sounds like an impingement to me.


 Yea man, gonna start the hanging thing that Sambuca suggested and see how i go.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back on Tuesday was great:

*Deads:*

100kg x 12

150kg x 10

200kg x 2

230kg x 8 - didnt go to failure as im working my way up the weights to eventually hit 300kg.






*Bent Over Rows:*

100kg x 10

120kg x 6

150kg x 10

Also did Lat pull downs, and close grip and dumbell pullovers but nothing to shout home about.

Bicep Curls were decent:

Olympic bar - 60kg x 15

Hammer curls - 28kg's x 15

Very good session left lat is still a little tight but all good.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Incredible strength man :thumb and seems like someone bent over row my dead :whistling: 

I'm in no place to give you advice nevertheless I will risk to provide an opinion on your dead. I see that you are doing touch and go deadlift, for what I read it's great for muscle hypertrophy cause it provides a constant muscle tension, however you need to stop then at some point if your purpose is strength as you won't be able to benefit from the stretch reflex when you go for a 1RM or anything close.

A big advocator of touch and go dead is Jesse Norris and he usually train T&G for a given block of 4 to 8 weeks then when it is time to peak he will drop them and train dead stop (at least for what I understand of this video and Q&A).

You might consider this transition if you aim to get a 300kg dead.

Again, I'm in no place to give advice to you and don't want to be that skinny pussy that gives a lecture to the big strong guy so all what I written below is not what you should or should not do but just some ideas/tools that I have gathered looking and reading.

Wish you the best and an happy day champ


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Uryens said:


> Incredible strength man :thumb and seems like someone bent over row my dead :whistling:
> 
> I'm in no place to give you advice nevertheless I will risk to provide an opinion on your dead. I see that you are doing touch and go deadlift, for what I read it's great for muscle hypertrophy cause it provides a constant muscle tension, however you need to stop then at some point if your purpose is strength as you won't be able to benefit from the stretch reflex when you go for a 1RM or anything close.
> 
> ...


 Mate all advice welcome especially something as good as that!! Its very helpful as my intial 1st rep is the worst bit for me so perhaps i need to do maybe one week T&G then the next week dead stop.

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Good Deadlifting.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Back on Tuesday was great:
> 
> *Deads:*
> 
> ...


 You're a Beast !

Plus your hair stays exceptionally fluffy after all this ! 

awesome

have a great weekend

x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

anna1 said:


> You're a Beast !
> 
> Plus your hair stays exceptionally fluffy after all this !
> 
> ...


 Haha thanks.

Well i do have a pretty balls to the wall washing and conditioning process for it :lol:

Wasnt such a great weekend, picked up a cold and a sore throat whilst at Octoberfest.....not cool!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks.
> 
> Well i do have a pretty balls to the wall washing and conditioning process for it :lol:
> 
> Wasnt such a great weekend, picked up a cold and a sore throat whilst at Octoberfest.....not cool!


 Haha .

Hope you get better soon !


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

anna1 said:


> Haha .
> 
> Hope you get better soon !


 Thanks, hopefully its a very short lived virus but sadly with me it tends to go straight to my chest for week!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks, hopefully its a very short lived virus but sadly with me it tends to go straight to my chest for week!


 Sorry to hear that .

I always found saunas and steam baths with a few drops of eucalyptus oil helped me with that

x


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

The last 2 years in a row I have picked up a chest infection that then turned into pleurisy, I thought nothing of it and was still training but I did hit a barrier where I had to stop, the pleurisy and even the chest infection were overlooked for weeks and weeks, when it was eventually diagnosed it took 3 lots of antibiotics to kill it off and because I was still training I had depleted my system entirely and it hit hard, never made the same mistake last year but I did pick up a chest infection, hoping to god I don't pick up one this year, plays havoc with training and eating/sleeping.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

karbonk said:


> The last 2 years in a row I have picked up a chest infection that then turned into pleurisy, I thought nothing of it and was still training but I did hit a barrier where I had to stop, the pleurisy and even the chest infection were overlooked for weeks and weeks, when it was eventually diagnosed it took 3 lots of antibiotics to kill it off and because I was still training I had depleted my system entirely and it hit hard, never made the same mistake last year but I did pick up a chest infection, hoping to god I don't pick up one this year, plays havoc with training and eating/sleeping.


 Dont know how you managed to work out with pleurisy? Even breathing hurts !

Hope you ' re feeling better now

x


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

anna1 said:


> Dont know how you managed to work out with pleurisy? Even breathing hurts !
> 
> Hope you ' re feeling better now
> 
> x


 I only felt pain when coughing, breathing was ok, I am fine thanks, but I was annoyed the initial chest infection was overlooked and then my training made it worse etc, x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

karbonk said:


> I only felt pain when coughing, breathing was ok, I am fine thanks, but I was annoyed the initial chest infection was overlooked and then my training made it worse etc, x


 Dont want to turn all creepy , but a friend of mine died that way .

Overlooked a cold that turned into pneumonia, went to the hospital with breathing difficulties and later on he checked himself out because he thought they were exaggerating.

Died the same night .

Damn , sorry , this is getting pretty grim

Dont mean to sound pessimistic . We should not overlook things like that

all the best

x


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Get well soon @Chelsea sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

karbonk said:


> I only felt pain when coughing, breathing was ok, I am fine thanks, but I was annoyed the initial chest infection was overlooked and then my training made it worse etc, x


 If I'm sick I don't train. I don't see the point and just takes longer to get better.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

monkeybiker said:


> If I'm sick I don't train. I don't see the point and just takes longer to get better.


 I do agree, but as the Doctor just brushed it off as a common cold I just kept training to tick over, persistent cough but energy levels were fine. ... Then suddenly there was no energy left!! lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

anna1 said:


> Sorry to hear that .
> 
> I always found saunas and steam baths with a few drops of eucalyptus oil helped me with that
> 
> x


 Sadly my gym barely has working showers let alone a steam room or a sauna but i agree, they are great for colds.



karbonk said:


> Get well soon @Chelsea sorry to hijack the thread.


 Haha no worries, and thanks.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> If I'm sick I don't train. I don't see the point and just takes longer to get better.


 A lot of the time, makes me more sick


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick video of my rows from back on Tuesday:

150kg x 10


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Haha thanks.
> 
> *Well i do have a pretty balls to the wall washing and conditioning process for it :lol: *
> 
> Wasnt such a great weekend, picked up a cold and a sore throat whilst at Octoberfest.....not cool!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right.....ive actually decided that my body just full doesnt Aromatise at all, ive not take Aromasin since last week and i dont have the slightest bit of gyno related sides.

Here's my new plan for gear use, basically along with extra calories im going to ramp up the dose further as i feel that now im19st 3lb in the morning i probably need the extra especially as i keep abs year round, so here's how it looks:

3 x 1.5ml shots of NP Test 400 = 1.8g Test

3 x 1ml shots of NP Deca 250 = 750mg

GH - im looking to go from 8iu to 12iu on training days so it'll look like this:

4iu in the morning upon waking.

4iu Pre workout

4iu Post workout.

Anavar pre workout i will keep at 50mg as i want to keep oral use down to a minimum.

Calories need to go up, this will ideally be with clean cals so im going to up my meals slightly from 200g cooked meat to 220g and add in an extra 20g cooked rice per meal too.

I may throw some more dirty calories in there post workout, on things like leg days, maybe a shake with a scoop of ice cream, protein and a banana to get things going, or potentially do this in the morning to sip on the way to work.

Gotta really push the boundaries now if i want to get my physique to the level i want it to be.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

You are a beast man, you row my deadlift :jaw: hahaha

Can't tell for your cycle as I never used, for what I read that sounds an advanced cycle cause for what I understand beginner is pretty much under 1g of gear, 1 to 2g is intermediate and 2g is advanced.

Hey, that's fits your insane level of strength and muscle mass if I did understand correctly the "basic" of aas.

Wish you well and hope you will achieve what you want with that


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

How often do you train, would you recommend NPP, what sides if any from NPP?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Right.....ive actually decided that my body just full doesnt Aromatise at all, ive not take Aromasin since last week and i dont have the slightest bit of gyno related sides.
> 
> Here's my new plan for gear use, basically along with extra calories im going to ramp up the dose further as i feel that now im19st 3lb in the morning i probably need the extra especially as i keep abs year round, so here's how it looks:
> 
> ...


 About time you threw your blouse back in the wardrobe and did some proper doses!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Uryens said:


> You are a beast man, you row my deadlift :jaw: hahaha
> 
> Can't tell for your cycle as I never used, for what I read that sounds an advanced cycle cause for what I understand beginner is pretty much under 1g of gear, 1 to 2g is intermediate and 2g is advanced.
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate. Yea i think its about time i upped it, diet and training is so consistent this is the only variable i can change apart from more calories too.



karbonk said:


> How often do you train, would you recommend NPP, what sides if any from NPP?


 5 times per week mate. I just found i wasnt getting enough from NPP and my mood wasnt great, switched to Deca and i feel great.



sen said:


> About time you threw your blouse back in the wardrobe and did some proper doses!!


 Hahahahahaha! Yea true, ive been doing the same dose for a couple of years now and still hoping for change so lets see where this leads us.

May even throw 20mg Dbol with the Anavar pre workout


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jabs this week:

1.2g Test

500mg Deca

Will pin another 1.5ml Test 400 tomorrow and 1ml Deca 250 so first week at - 1800mg Test 750 Deca.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Jabs this week:
> 
> 1.2g Test
> 
> ...


 what weight did you start at when you first took this all seriously, and how many years did it take to get to the current monster you are now?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> what weight did you start at when you first took this all seriously, and how many years did it take to get to the current monster you are now?


 Well to be honest i think the last 2 years i have made the most progress, my training and diet are just optimised now so i just keep getting stronger and bigger.

My first show was 2012 and i had no clue what i was doing, think that was the first time i had used another compound other than Test and was maybe my 3rd cycle!

Id say taking it really seriously was these last 2 years, although ive been set back with injuries or pain (knees which is now sorted) ive made the most progress. Just tweaking things now.

One of the main things for me was my change in attitude, its easy to go in the gym with no purpose or just with your mates and not push yourself but i always looked at it like this old saying....

"you have to look at every training session as you laying down a brick to build a house, every sh1t session you have you're not laying a brick, someone else is"

I always visualised that "someone" as the guy standing next to me on stage.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@Chelsea a sprinkling of insulin would go a long way in that stack

great work as well, i seldom comment on other peoples logs unless tagged but frequently thumb through them and the way you push yourself and hammer the food id agree with the others and what youve realized that a guy your size could do with upping your gear a bit since its the only other variable to tweak other than sleep

i went 1.2g test and 800mg deca last year and blew up to 120kg in decent condition and i wasnt carrying the size you are but the point im trying to make is insulin really opened up that cycle (i already had GH covered), i feel as the doses go higher the GH and insulin really puts the higher doses of AAS to good use rather than floating around causing additional sides with less bang for buck


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

swole troll said:


> @Chelsea a sprinkling of insulin would go a long way in that stack
> 
> great work as well, i seldom comment on other peoples logs unless tagged but frequently thumb through them and the way you push yourself and hammer the food id agree with the others and what youve realized that a guy your size could do with upping your gear a bit since its the only other variable to tweak other than sleep
> 
> i went 1.2g test and 800mg deca last year and blew up to 120kg in decent condition and i wasnt carrying the size you are but the point im trying to make is insulin really opened up that cycle (i already had GH covered), i feel as the doses go higher the GH and insulin really puts the higher doses of AAS to good use rather than floating around causing additional sides with less bang for buck


 Well hopefully sleep should be sorted too soon, went for a sleep apnoea test a week and a half ago and im waiting for the results, so that could improve things even more as i think i suffer from it fairly badly.

Slin is already in there along with gh mate. im doing 8iu Slin and 4iu Gh pre workout then 4-5iu Slin and 4iu Gh post workout. I was thinking about upping the dose of Slin and also throwing it in with another 4iu of GH in the morning before breakfast, what you think?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Well hopefully sleep should be sorted too soon, went for a sleep apnoea test a week and a half ago and im waiting for the results, so that could improve things even more as i think i suffer from it fairly badly.
> 
> Slin is already in there along with gh mate. im doing 8iu Slin and 4iu Gh pre workout then 4-5iu Slin and 4iu Gh post workout. I was thinking about upping the dose of Slin and also throwing it in with another 4iu of GH in the morning before breakfast, what you think?


 yea youre a big lad so wouldnt be surprised if you have sleep ap

i had it terrible at 21 stone but id gone all out in disregarding fat gain and bloat for strength at that point, I believe it was creeping in around the heavy 19 mark though and i wasnt really that fat then

ref the slin id definitely use another 8iu in with the morning shot of growth for a total of 20iu slin per day (if going the rapid acting route) personally dont think you need to up your post wo shot since your pre shot will still be active

12iu is a fair old wack of GH, are you monitoring your blood glucose?

i get a bit of flack for this but if it were me id ditch all your rapid acting bar the post WO shot which you could up to 10iu and throw in lantus at 30iu per day, i dont know what your GH is like on off days from training but you train 5 days per week? so just based on that youll be at 60iu of GH per week and your blood glucose could very well be running high

lantus would rectify this whilst also giving you round the clock nutrient shuttling

if you dont go the lantus route then yes certainly add in a morning shot


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

@Chelsea would you recommend Deca for strength? How long can it be run for, Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

swole troll said:


> yea youre a big lad so wouldnt be surprised if you have sleep ap
> 
> i had it terrible at 21 stone but id gone all out in disregarding fat gain and bloat for strength at that point, I believe it was creeping in around the heavy 19 mark though and i wasnt really that fat then
> 
> ...


 Yea man, i wake up a lot and i fall asleep doing work sometimes so im pretty sure i have it but just waiting to see how bad.

Cool, i'll keep the post workout shot as it is cheers mate.

Nah not monitoring blood glucose to be honest, i know i should as GH raises it. On non-training days i dont take GH in the vain hope that helps the situation, whats your thoughts?

Yea mate i only use Novorapid, its the only one im comfortable with, i feel like id be on edge all day with a long acting Slin.



karbonk said:


> @Chelsea would you recommend Deca for strength? How long can it be run for, Thanks in advance.


 I love Deca for strength mate, i think all my PB's were hit on Test and Deca


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night with a head cold, chest infection and completely blocked nose, didnt train Tues or Wednesday so felt a bit better and did legs:

*Extensions:*

3 sets x 12-15 reps to warm up.

*Hack Squats:*

Worked up to 3 plates a side x 15 reps, very controlled form.

*Pendulum Squats: - *broke a pb even though im ill!

85kg x 12 reps:






*Single Leg Press:*

140kg x 15 reps

*Leg Extensions:*

20 rep set on 61kg single leg as ive maxed it out using both legs and adding weights to it haha.

*Hamstring Curls:*

20 reps set on 55kg - absolutely disgusting, couldnt drive for a few minutes and i drive and auto the cramp and pump was that bad!!!

Calves on the end too...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Yea man, i wake up a lot and i fall asleep doing work sometimes so im pretty sure i have it but just waiting to see how bad.
> 
> Cool, i'll keep the post workout shot as it is cheers mate.
> 
> ...


 fair plate mate

each to their own, as said i would definitely add in that morning shot of slin then

you should be alright with that, you just dont want blood glucose staying elevated (anything over 100mgdl) for too long in regards to insulin resistance and overall health

look to increase your cinnamon intake if possible, its one of the best things you can add to your diet for an increase in insulin sensitivity and its cheap

at just 3g per day you can lower blood glucose by 20-30% which will help with insulin sensitivity meaning you have to use less insulin / you respond better to it, your nutrient partitioning is better and it will help to combat the elevation of blood glucose that high GH doses can bring

as little as 1-2g as been shown to be beneficial for lowering blood sugar

i just bung a gram of it in my pre and post wo shake and then usually get another gram on my oatmeal or cottage cheese depending on what im eating that day.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

@Chelsea be careful if you have a chest infection, its far too easy to carry on as usual, as I mentioned before, its a mistake that made the situation worse. I felt I was able to train for weeks whilst ill but it does catch up with you in the end. I understand the need and desire to train even whilst ill but just please be careful.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

swole troll said:


> fair plate mate
> 
> each to their own, as said i would definitely add in that morning shot of slin then
> 
> ...


 Good advice mate, i actually have a cinnamon and raisin bagel every morning so dont know if that helps haha. Do you take it as a supplement, as in, is there a pill or do you just add powder to your shakes?

Will defo add in the morning shots from now on.



karbonk said:


> @Chelsea be careful if you have a chest infection, its far too easy to carry on as usual, as I mentioned before, its a mistake that made the situation worse. I felt I was able to train for weeks whilst ill but it does catch up with you in the end. I understand the need and desire to train even whilst ill but just please be careful.


 Thats why i had Tuesday off mate, felt ill on Sunday, rested, did chest and tris then realised i was properly ill so rested Tues and Wed and felt better yesterday and ok again today so i think im on the mend but thank for the heads up mate.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Good advice mate, i actually have a cinnamon and raisin bagel every morning so dont know if that helps haha. Do you take it as a supplement, as in, is there a pill or do you just add powder to your shakes?
> 
> Will defo add in the morning shots from now on.


 lol i doubt the new york bagel will be anything substantial

i just eat it in the way of the powder ED

i use this brand

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kirkland-Signature-Ground-Saigon-Cinnamon/dp/B00596SD68/ref=sr_1_5_s_it?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1507295613&sr=1-5&keywords=cinnamon+powder

any time i have a shake i chuck a gram in, any time i have oat meal i chuck a gram in, greek yoghurt, cottage cheese ect


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Legs last night with a head cold, chest infection and completely blocked nose, didnt train Tues or Wednesday so felt a bit better and did legs:
> 
> *Extensions:*
> 
> ...


 so glad i have now seen the pendulum squat and it does not involve a kettle bell, looks like a horrible machine


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Whack some cinnamon in oats with whey if you have them + sugar free maple syrup + teaspoon or 2 of stevia and bang its lovely.

@Chelsea What was your wrong with your knee mate?


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

@Chelsea what do you think of Anadrol?

Have you ever use Test Deca Anadrol? I read everywhere that it's awesome....

Would be interesting to use inj Anadrol to avoid acid reflux....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> so glad i have now seen the pendulum squat and it does not involve a kettle bell, looks like a horrible machine


 Mate, its savage but amazing!!!!



Dan TT said:


> Whack some cinnamon in oats with whey if you have them + sugar free maple syrup + teaspoon or 2 of stevia and bang its lovely.
> 
> @Chelsea What was your wrong with your knee mate?


 Knees - i did have patella femoral pain which is fancy way of saying knee pain, it was caused by poor tracking of the knee cap due to having tight IT band. Now i foam roll every week on my IT band which is not nice at all and i wear knee sleeves to keep the knee cap firmly in alignment.



SlinMeister said:


> @Chelsea what do you think of Anadrol?
> 
> Have you ever use Test Deca Anadrol? I read everywhere that it's awesome....
> 
> Would be interesting to use inj Anadrol to avoid acid reflux....


 Anadrol is awesome for strength mate, there's nothing like it especially an hour or so pre-workout. Only thing is that you may find it hurts your appetite.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Saturday morning weigh in, 9:10am after toilet activities and no food or drink taken on:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

And this was the breakfast right after the weigh in (the left one haha)


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> And this was the breakfast right after the weigh in (the left one haha)
> 
> View attachment 146165


 I see you take proviron with your cuppa ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

anna1 said:


> I see you take proviron with your cuppa ?


 Yep 2 Proviron instead of sugar in my coffee


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

anna1 said:


> I see you take proviron with your cuppa ?


 That's 1 hell of a good eye you have there anna


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

bornagod said:


> That's 1 hell of a good eye you have there anna


 Yeah , Its only 1 , but it's served me fine so far haha


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

That breakfast looks the Biz, wee bit black-pudding in there and near perfection.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Knees - i did have patella femoral pain which is fancy way of saying knee pain, it was caused by poor tracking of the knee cap due to having tight IT band. Now i foam roll every week on my IT band which is not nice at all and i wear knee sleeves to keep the knee cap firmly in alignment.
> 
> 6


 Just done a google and it sounds kinda like what I have in my left leg tbh. Will get some foam rolling on the IT band done. Think I have patella tendonitis on my right leg too :confused1: ****in s**t. No squatting or leg pressing.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

karbonk said:


> That breakfast looks the Biz, wee bit black-pudding in there and near perfection.


 Id fully throw up in the breakfast if there was black pudding in it!



Dan TT said:


> Just done a google and it sounds kinda like what I have in my left leg tbh. Will get some foam rolling on the IT band done. Think I have patella tendonitis on my right leg too :confused1: ****in s**t. No squatting or leg pressing.


 Mate, foam roll the sh1t out of your IT band, wear some knee sleeves and really stretch out pre and post workout, makes a huge difference, i stretch for a good ten mins before i even start leg extensions.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Mate, its savage but amazing!!!!
> 
> Knees - i did have patella femoral pain which is fancy way of saying knee pain, it was caused by poor tracking of the knee cap due to having tight IT band. Now i foam roll every week on my IT band which is not nice at all and i wear knee sleeves to keep the knee cap firmly in alignment.
> 
> Anadrol is awesome for strength mate, there's nothing like it especially an hour or so pre-workout. Only thing is that you may find it hurts your appetite.


 I think i will give a try to 75mg Anadrol, 1h prewo.

I am trying to improve strength before going back to some volume training.

Always starting with a reverse pyramid for first compound exercise.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

SlinMeister said:


> I think i will give a try to 75mg Anadrol, 1h prewo.
> 
> I am trying to improve strength before going back to some volume training.
> 
> Always starting with a reverse pyramid for first compound exercise.


 Mate even 50mg would be awesome, try that first.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I was able to bench a little wider on Monday so things are looking up and the shoulder is healing nicely. God knows what it actually was but i still took it easy and got reps on Monday:

155kg x 14 reps on flat

130kg x 14 reps on incline both really nice and controlled which is even more important with a slight injury.

Back on Tuesday night, as i was and am still run down i left out deads and did the rest, again aiming more for reps this week so i dont destroy my CNS and inhibit recovery of this chest infection/cold.

Bent over rows - 140kg x 15 - easy reps.

Legs tonight so more reps for me as i dont have a spot either, may even do back squats on the end to change things up a bit.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> I was able to bench a little wider on Monday so things are looking up and the shoulder is healing nicely. God knows what it actually was but i still took it easy and got reps on Monday:
> 
> *155kg x 14 reps on flat*
> 
> ...


 Is this real life or what ? :huh:

seriously man, you are unreal :cool2: gratz on all those lifts


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Uryens said:


> Is this real life or what ? :huh:
> 
> seriously man, you are unreal :cool2: gratz on all those lifts


 Haha yea real life, usually im getting some good reps on 180kg so hopefully soon i'll be up there.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So after a fairly rubbish couple of weeks of being ill, i seem to be over the worst of it. Slight bit of a chesty cough left but thats it really and i can deal with that.

Didnt train on the weekend due to a mates birthday then being tired and hungover on Sunday (first time in forever) so back to it today.

Looking to start my new GH and Slin protocol this week, hopefully tomorrow, so progress should be even quicker.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> So after a fairly rubbish couple of weeks of being ill, i seem to be over the worst of it. Slight bit of a chesty cough left but thats it really and i can deal with that.
> 
> Didnt train on the weekend due to a mates birthday then being tired and hungover on Sunday (first time in forever) so back to it today.
> 
> Looking to start my new GH and Slin protocol this week, hopefully tomorrow, so progress should be even quicker.


 good luck glad you are feeling better


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> So after a fairly rubbish couple of weeks of being ill, i seem to be over the worst of it. Slight bit of a chesty cough left but thats it really and i can deal with that.
> 
> Didnt train on the weekend due to a mates birthday then being tired and hungover on Sunday (first time in forever) so back to it today.
> 
> Looking to start my new GH and Slin protocol this week, hopefully tomorrow, so progress should be even quicker.


 I suppose you're used to it mate but do you get lots of lads eyeing u up? (Non **** but just cause of how big u are?)

i expect the girls give u a cheeky glance as well? 

this is gonna weird but do u wear tight clothes to show off your size? If it's too tight do u sweat loads!

Most random questions ever lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

TITO said:


> I suppose you're used to it mate but do you get lots of lads eyeing u up? (Non **** but just cause of how big u are?)
> 
> i expect the girls give u a cheeky glance as well?
> 
> ...


 In that case , I also wanna know what his sign is and if pink is really his favourite colour haha 

x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> I suppose you're used to it mate but do you get lots of lads eyeing u up? (Non **** but just cause of how big u are?)
> 
> i expect the girls give u a cheeky glance as well?
> 
> ...


 Haha yea you do get used to it actually, in fact even the girlfriend still notices if we go round town she's like "everyone stares at you" haha. Sometimes its a bit of pain when people openly stare though which i find odd especially when you've kinda caught eyes with them so they know that you know that they are looking but then continue to do so.

To be honest mate i do try to steer clear of tight clothes but i am at a size now where i just dont have any other option as XXl is the biggest most companies do although ASOS have started a small range of plus sized clothing, i bought a bommer jacket there and it was XXXL and its still tight!!

Sweating is an issue, but only when i eat, i can happily walk round town and not be sweating but the moment i eat something i just burn up, i hate it, and worst of all, coz my chest is so big i sweat under that which is not attractive hahahahahaha!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

anna1 said:


> In that case , I also wanna know what his sign is and if pink is really his favourite colour haha
> 
> x


 Im a Leo and my favourite colour is blue.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Im a Leo and my favourite colour is blue.


 Well, that tends to confirm that Leo are the best and I'm totaly not saying that because I'm one 



Chelsea said:


> To be honest mate i do try to steer clear of tight clothes but i am at a size now where i just dont have any other option as XXl is the biggest most companies do although ASOS have started a small range of plus sized clothing, i bought a bommer jacket there and it was XXXL and its still tight!!


 I wish I had those kind of problems hahaha in all seriousness I admire very much your shape even if it is not my cup of tea and I believe it must be problematic to find clothes that suit you.

I do hope for you that you don't need to wear suits for work cause I'm small as f**k and yet need to make a bit of tailoring due to the waist/shoulders ratio so for a guy like you it would be a nightmare


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Im a Leo and my favourite colour is blue.


 Aaaww !! I just knew u were a Leo .



So , do you wear tight clothes ? If so , how tight ? Haha

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Haha yea you do get used to it actually, in fact even the girlfriend still notices if we go round town she's like "everyone stares at you" haha. Sometimes its a bit of pain when people openly stare though which i find odd especially when you've kinda caught eyes with them so they know that you know that they are looking but then continue to do so.
> 
> To be honest mate i do try to steer clear of tight clothes but i am at a size now where i just dont have any other option as XXl is the biggest most companies do although ASOS have started a small range of plus sized clothing, i bought a bommer jacket there and it was XXXL and its still tight!!
> 
> Sweating is an issue, but only when i eat, i can happily walk round town and not be sweating but the moment i eat something i just burn up, i hate it, and worst of all, coz my chest is so big i sweat under that which is not attractive hahahahahaha!


 No , no worries . Sweat all you like ..

:thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Current condition at around 19st 5lbs/271lbs


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Current condition at around 19st 5lbs/271lbs
> 
> View attachment 146426


 Hola papi ! 

( sorry , I'll go now haha )


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Uryens said:


> Well, that tends to confirm that Leo are the best and I'm totaly not saying that because I'm one
> 
> I wish I had those kind of problems hahaha in all seriousness I admire very much your shape even if it is not my cup of tea and I believe it must be problematic to find clothes that suit you.
> 
> I do hope for you that you don't need to wear suits for work cause I'm small as f**k and yet need to make a bit of tailoring due to the waist/shoulders ratio so for a guy like you it would be a nightmare


 Mate....suits are borderline impossible, i take a 20" neck for my shirts too! Nightmare!!



anna1 said:


> Aaaww !! I just knew u were a Leo .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh yea? and how did you know?

I dont have a choice!

Glad you enjoyed the pic :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Haha . Dont know why but I can spot them from a distance 

best of luck with your goals and preparation hun

x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest on Monday was decent, shoulder is slowly getting better so i was feeling strong and knocked out 12 reps on 170kg with a more narrow grip:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

What's the new gh/slin protocol Phil?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> What's the new gh/slin protocol Phil?


 Splitting my Gh dose so using a couple IU in the morning along with something like 4iu slin too.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Splitting my Gh dose so using a couple IU in the morning along with something like 4iu slin too.


 Have a had a break from gh since starting or you just run through cruises also?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Have a had a break from gh since starting or you just run through cruises also?


 Has a month break at the end of my last cycle, mainly due to Hyge not being available haha. Usually run it straight through and just lower dose to 4iu on cruises.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Has a month break at the end of my last cycle, mainly due to Hyge not being available haha. Usually run it straight through and just lower dose to 4iu on cruises.


 Is there any negatives of continued use?

Still toying with idea of have a bash


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Is there any negatives of continued use?
> 
> Still toying with idea of have a bash


 Dont think so mate, Gh can cause you to have higher blood sugar but ovviously taking slin with it counteracts that plus i make sure i have 2 days a week completely off it.

Other than that, the longer i feel you can run it, the better.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Though this would give you all a laugh:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Dont think so mate, Gh can cause you to have higher blood sugar but ovviously taking slin with it counteracts that plus i make sure i have 2 days a week completely off it.
> 
> Other than that, the longer i feel you can run it, the better.


 What would you advise a first timer? Length dose etc


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> What would you advise a first timer? Length dose etc


 I would say 4iu around workouts so ideally 2iu pre and 2iu post with Slin is better.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Though this would give you all a laugh:
> 
> View attachment 146540


 Tbf not bad shape in the first pic jay a bastard hair cut lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Tbf not bad shape in the first pic jay a bastard hair cut lol


 Yea man.....mullets were in back then :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I would say 4iu around workouts so ideally 2iu pre and 2iu post with Slin is better.


 Slim scares me a little. To many get it wrong and look s**t.

Is gh worth the extra £££


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Slim scares me a little. To many get it wrong and look s**t.
> 
> Is gh worth the extra £££


 Slin is nothing to be scared of mate, you just add it to your current protocol and dont change anything, the people that get it wrong and look s**t are the idiots that take Slin then drastically up their carbs which is the wrong way to do things, the idea is you introduce it into your current nutrition plan to make it work far better.

Gh is defo worth it mate, and even at 4iu i saw good changes in my physique and recovery.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Though this would give you all a laugh:
> 
> View attachment 146540


 matching necklace and bangle mate? cute x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> matching necklace and bangle mate? cute x


 Oh yea!! Matching white gold necklace and chain.....classy :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Chest on Monday was decent, shoulder is slowly getting better so i was feeling strong and knocked out 12 reps on 170kg with a more narrow grip:


 Have you done a one rep max? Must be well over 200kg.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

monkeybiker said:


> Have you done a one rep max? Must be well over 200kg.


 Yea mate, 210kg x 2


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fridays shoulder session went well, the left shoulder is still feeling a bit odd, i seem to have this random twitch in the shoulder when its being rested so im thinking there is some sort of nerve issue maybe?! Either way i managed the 40kg dumbells comfortably for 15-20 reps and lat raises were less painful too. Here's some 310kg shrugs:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Haha yea you do get used to it actually, in fact even the girlfriend still notices if we go round town she's like "everyone stares at you" haha. Sometimes its a bit of pain when people openly stare though which i find odd especially when you've kinda caught eyes with them so they know that you know that they are looking but then continue to do so.
> 
> To be honest mate i do try to steer clear of tight clothes but i am at a size now where i just dont have any other option as XXl is the biggest most companies do although ASOS have started a small range of plus sized clothing, i bought a bommer jacket there and it was XXXL and its still tight!!
> 
> Sweating is an issue, but only when i eat, i can happily walk round town and not be sweating but the moment i eat something i just burn up, i hate it, and worst of all, coz my chest is so big i sweat under that which is not attractive hahahahahaha!


 Lol i barely fill out my L tshirts bulked with a pump :lol:

One day...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Yea man.....mullets were in back then :lol:


 That first pic creased me! Mullets were 80's.... You just had bad hair! :lol:

Awesome progress anyway!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> That first pic creased me! Mullets were 80's.... You just had bad hair! :lol:
> 
> Awesome progress anyway!


 Mullets made a comeback in the early 2000's......i promise :-/


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Mullets made a comeback in the early 2000's......i promise :-/


 Who you trying to kid lol. You may of tried to bring them back but I don't remember anyone following.

From Surrey area aren't you if I remember right, I'm sure I've seen you say you train in Epsom. Posh kids donning mullets haha.

Surprised you haven't posted one with curtains


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Who you trying to kid lol. You may of tried to bring them back but I don't remember anyone following.
> 
> From Surrey area aren't you if I remember right, I'm sure I've seen you say you train in Epsom. Posh kids donning mullets haha.
> 
> Surprised you haven't posted one with curtains


 HAHAHAHAHA so true!

I'll try to find the pic of my curtains hair-do!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Things starting to look a bit more symmetrical, strength is through the roof and everything is improving:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Mullets made a comeback in the early 2000's......i promise :-/


 Mate i remember the semi-mullet resurgence of the early to mid noughties dont worry :lol: . Ronaldo used to rock one lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sphinkter said:


> Mate i remember the semi-mullet resurgence of the early to mid noughties dont worry :lol: . Ronaldo used to rock one lol.


 FINALLY!!! I knew it wasn't just me :lol:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> FINALLY!!! I knew it wasn't just me :lol:


 We're not proud but it happened!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> FINALLY!!! I knew it wasn't just me :lol:


 i had one mate, it was a pussy magnet

snare a vag at 300 paces


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Haha yea you do get used to it actually, in fact even the girlfriend still notices if we go round town she's like "everyone stares at you" haha. Sometimes its a bit of pain when people openly stare though which i find odd especially when you've kinda caught eyes with them so they know that you know that they are looking but then continue to do so.
> 
> To be honest mate i do try to steer clear of tight clothes but i am at a size now where i just dont have any other option as XXl is the biggest most companies do although ASOS have started a small range of plus sized clothing, i bought a bommer jacket there and it was XXXL and its still tight!!
> 
> Sweating is an issue, but only when i eat, i can happily walk round town and not be sweating but the moment i eat something i just burn up, i hate it, and worst of all, coz my chest is so big i sweat under that which is not attractive hahahahahaha!


 Try Jacamo mate, I've seen some items as big as 6XL! I buy stuff of there cause a lot of their tops are a bit longer than normal and I'm 6'2'' and their delivery is really quick :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Try Jacamo mate, I've seen some items as big as 6XL! I buy stuff of there cause a lot of their tops are a bit longer than normal and I'm 6'2'' and their delivery is really quick :thumbup1:


 Yea i had a look on there for suits actually as i have some events next year and really need a nice suit that actually fits!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Things starting to look a bit more symmetrical, strength is through the roof and everything is improving:
> 
> View attachment 146575


 " Was just making an omellette and then it ocurres to me to just drop my pants and take a pic  "

thank you ! :thumb


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Mullets made a comeback in the early 2000's......i promise :-/


 on girls they did :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

anna1 said:


> " Was just making an omellette and then it ocurres to me to just drop my pants and take a pic  "
> 
> thank you ! :thumb


 Pretty much, the light was too good haha.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So just got my results back from my sleep apnoea test and it turns out that i am stopping breathing and waking up 29 times every hour!!!!! So this is the reason i have been exhausted during the days despite getting in a solid 8 hours!

Been prescribed a CPAP machine which i should get in 6-8 weeks so hopefully this will make a huge difference to my life and to my training!! The lack of deep sleep must be horrendous for my recovery!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> So just got my results back from my sleep apnoea test and it turns out that i am stopping breathing and waking up 29 times every hour!!!!! So this is the reason i have been exhausted during the days despite getting in a solid 8 hours!
> 
> Been prescribed a CPAP machine which i should get in 6-8 weeks so hopefully this will make a huge difference to my life and to my training!! The lack of deep sleep must be horrendous for my recovery!!


 That's f**ked up aint it. The fact you're staying a sleep but actually waking. Did you pay for the test yourself? They're quite expensive aren't they

im having loads of trouble with my sleep atm. Getting to sleep isn't a problem but I'm waking up every hour or so and only getting about 5 hours a night. I'm completely shagged atm!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

My brother had been suffering from apnea , that machine did miracles for him and people around him . ( he used to snore like a train  )

x


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Haha yea you do get used to it actually, in fact even the girlfriend still notices if we go round town she's like "everyone stares at you" haha. Sometimes its a bit of pain when people openly stare though which i find odd especially when you've kinda caught eyes with them so they know that you know that they are looking but then continue to do so.
> 
> To be honest mate i do try to steer clear of tight clothes but i am at a size now where i just dont have any other option as XXl is the biggest most companies do although ASOS have started a small range of plus sized clothing, i bought a bommer jacket there and it was XXXL and its still tight!!
> 
> Sweating is an issue, but only when i eat, i can happily walk round town and not be sweating but the moment i eat something i just burn up, i hate it, and worst of all, coz my chest is so big i sweat under that which is not attractive hahahahahaha!


 Get some Driclor from Boots mate, best thing ever if you're prone to sweating, just roll it under arms and on chest before bed and that's it, forget about it for up to 2 weeks.

You don't do it every night just once ,then forget about it until you notice the sweat again, it can take a few days to stop the sweat initially.

I used to get sweaty pits in tighter stuff, been using Driclor for years now, must have built up because I only have to roll on once a month now, I never use a Deo just a body spray now.

Even under heavy cardio I don't sweat from under the arms.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Sparkey said:


> Get some Driclor from Boots mate, best thing ever if you're prone to sweating, just roll it under arms and on chest before bed and that's it, forget about it for up to 2 weeks.
> 
> You don't do it every night just once ,then forget about it until you notice the sweat again, it can take a few days to stop the sweat initially.
> 
> ...


 Doesn't that stuff block your sweat glands? So the sweat has to come out somewhere else surely?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

TITO said:


> Doesn't that stuff block your sweat glands? So the sweat has to come out somewhere else surely?


 Not entirely sure how it works, the only thing I can tell you is that it does 100%

My mates lad was getting picked on at school, big ginger lad, who in all honesty did pong a bit, even his Dad said they same, told him about this and within a week the problem was gone.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> That's f**ked up aint it. The fact you're staying a sleep but actually waking. Did you pay for the test yourself? They're quite expensive aren't they
> 
> im having loads of trouble with my sleep atm. Getting to sleep isn't a problem but I'm waking up every hour or so and only getting about 5 hours a night. I'm completely shagged atm!


 Mate proper!! I knew it would be bad though.

Nah mate i did it through my private medical through work but you can do it through the NHS just book an appointment with your doctor, they will do an industry standard sleep score then refer you to a specialist hospital for a sleep study which is when you wear a monitor on your finger to see how many times you stop breathing in the night.

Once the results are back from that they advise what treatment, my mate needs an operation (non-bodybuilder) to remove his tonsils and open up his airways basically so thats more genetic.

Mine is due to the size of my neck and my weight, so i get a CPAP machine which i have to wear at night which pushes positive airflow through my airways to keep them open, limit snoring and enable deep sleep.

Go get an appointment mate if you're tired all the time and sleeping like sh1t.



anna1 said:


> My brother had been suffering from apnea , that machine did miracles for him and people around him . ( he used to snore like a train  )
> 
> x


 Cant wait to get mine to see what difference it makes to sleep and snoring.



Sparkey said:


> Get some Driclor from Boots mate, best thing ever if you're prone to sweating, just roll it under arms and on chest before bed and that's it, forget about it for up to 2 weeks.
> 
> You don't do it every night just once ,then forget about it until you notice the sweat again, it can take a few days to stop the sweat initially.
> 
> ...


 Awesome mate, will grab some of this and rub it profusely on my underboob!! Thanks mate.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Who you trying to kid lol. You may of tried to bring them back but I don't remember anyone following.
> 
> From Surrey area aren't you if I remember right, I'm sure I've seen you say you train in Epsom. Posh kids donning mullets haha.
> 
> Surprised you haven't posted one with curtains


 Just for you pal! A very young me at sixth form do


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

superdrol said:


> Just for you pal! A very young me at sixth form do
> 
> View attachment 146625


 Hahaha. We've all been there! Take it you're in your 30s I'm 36 next month and donned curtains for a good 3 years or so lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

superdrol said:


> Just for you pal! A very young me at sixth form do


 Epic curtains!!!!!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha. We've all been there! Take it you're in your 30s I'm 36 next month and donned curtains for a good 3 years or so lol


 40! Oddly I shagged More lass's with curtains than I have since 2000 when they got cut off!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

superdrol said:


> 40! Oddly I shagged More lass's with curtains than I have since 2000 when they got cut off!


 Its a sign......bring them back!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Its a sign......bring them back!


 They are one hair style that will never come back!!!!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> They are one hair style that will never come back!!!!


 Let's hope so! TBH training and adding some size has done me some good in my 40th year!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Its a sign......bring them back!


 Not a prayer!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Whilst my shoulder is still feeling odd, i thought i need to start going heavier so this was from Monday - 180kg x 9


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

@Chelsea damn man, that is pretty damn impressive


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Man that's one hell of a bench press !!! congratz :cool2:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

It's unreal your strength mate.


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

Glad to have a catch up on your journal @Chelsea been a while but you just get bigger and stronger!

Whats the goals now over the next 6 months?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

comfla said:


> @Chelsea damn man, that is pretty damn impressive


 Cheers mate.



Uryens said:


> Man that's one hell of a bench press !!! congratz :cool2:


 



Lifesizepenguin said:


> It's unreal your strength mate.


 Thanks dude, although need to keep pushing on.



NWWWFC said:


> Glad to have a catch up on your journal @Chelsea been a while but you just get bigger and stronger!
> 
> Whats the goals now over the next 6 months?


 Goals are to get as big and as strong as possible mate, need to get bodyweight in the morning around the 19st7 mark so im 4lbs off although i still have abs which is nice 

Then compete early next year.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

@Chelsea how did you blag the test through your private medical? Did you just say you were sleeping poorly and get referred for a sleep test? I have private medical but went the GP route in July and still I've not been referred for a study. Just a load of questionnaires to fill in asking if I ever fall as sleep when driving (seriously) etc. When I said no they were literally like you're fine then.

I also suffer from thick neck syndrome (19" at 5'7"), and snore like a hog as soon as I start to push weight up slightly. Wife is at her wits end and I wake up about 3-4 times a night! Pain in the arse!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

The doog said:


> @Chelsea how did you blag the test through your private medical? Did you just say you were sleeping poorly and get referred for a sleep test? I have private medical but went the GP route in July and still I've not been referred for a study. Just a load of questionnaires to fill in asking if I ever fall as sleep when driving (seriously) etc. When I said no they were literally like you're fine then.
> 
> I also suffer from thick neck syndrome (19" at 5'7"), and snore like a hog as soon as I start to push weight up slightly. Wife is at her wits end and I wake up about 3-4 times a night! Pain in the arse!


 Sounds like a sh1t doctor mate. I went to my normal NHS GP and said that i thought i had sleep apnoea, im tired all day long, falling asleep when i shouldnt be and i feel exhausted all the time, plus i snore really badly and i wake up feeling like im choking.

If that doesnt get you referred for a sleep test then id ask to see a different doctor mate.

Be warned though, you're supposed to inform the DVLA if they diagnose you with it so no driving until you have your CPAP and your insurance would be invalid etc.

Worst comes to worst you can buy them online but they arent cheap.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Been searching the net and cant seem to find any good deadlifting programs geared towards a 1rm. There's some that are way way too detailed and then others that seem a bit simple.

Anyone got any recommendations or links to places like Elite FTS or Westside Barbell that are deadlift specific or any that you have used that work?

Want to hit 300kg by the end of the year so 8-9 weeks.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Been searching the net and cant seem to find any good deadlifting programs geared towards a 1rm. There's some that are way way too detailed and then others that seem a bit simple.
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations or links to places like Elite FTS or Westside Barbell that are deadlift specific or any that you have used that work?
> 
> Want to hit 300kg by the end of the year so 8-9 weeks.


 Ed coan's deadlift routine

Or

Ortmayer magnusson deadlift routine


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> So just got my results back from my sleep apnoea test and it turns out that i am stopping breathing and waking up 29 times every hour!!!!! So this is the reason i have been exhausted during the days despite getting in a solid 8 hours!
> 
> Been prescribed a CPAP machine which i should get in 6-8 weeks so hopefully this will make a huge difference to my life and to my training!! The lack of deep sleep must be horrendous for my recovery!!


 I've had one of these for a few years mate. It definitely makes a difference but, after the initial honeymoon period, the changes for me wasn't as dramatic as I hoped.

There's a few different mask types so it's worth experimenting to see which type suits you best, but it's still pretty difficult to maintain a decent enough seal throughout the night.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Mate proper!! I knew it would be bad though.
> 
> Nah mate i did it through my private medical through work but you can do it through the NHS just book an appointment with your doctor, they will do an industry standard sleep score then refer you to a specialist hospital for a sleep study which is when you wear a monitor on your finger to see how many times you stop breathing in the night.
> 
> ...


 x2 on the driclor. I used to put it on when I was djing at raves. Dry as a dogs dick.


----------



## lewibnb (Oct 5, 2009)

In as well!

great journal Chelsea, ty for ur positivity in my comp thread and all the best in urs, hoping those niggles don't exacerbate


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Sounds like a sh1t doctor mate. I went to my normal NHS GP and said that i thought i had sleep apnoea, im tired all day long, falling asleep when i shouldnt be and i feel exhausted all the time, plus i snore really badly and i wake up feeling like im choking.
> 
> If that doesnt get you referred for a sleep test then id ask to see a different doctor mate.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I suffer like you do apart from the choking bit. I just wake up loads and feel wrecked all day from about 3 hours after waking. I'll book an appointment with a different GP and get referred privetly I think.

I don't like the sound of not being able to drive for 6 weeks. That just isn't an option....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I've had one of these for a few years mate. It definitely makes a difference but, after the initial honeymoon period, the changes for me wasn't as dramatic as I hoped.
> 
> There's a few different mask types so it's worth experimenting to see which type suits you best, but it's still pretty difficult to maintain a decent enough seal throughout the night.


 Ahh thats not what i wanted to hear. Thanks for the input though mate, might keep my feet on the ground in terms of expectations.



sen said:


> x2 on the driclor. I used to put it on when I was djing at raves. Dry as a dogs dick.


 :lol: amazing



lewibnb said:


> In as well!
> 
> great journal Chelsea, ty for ur positivity in my comp thread and all the best in urs, hoping those niggles don't exacerbate


 Not a problem at all mate, glad to have you.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Last weeks deads, 230kg x 8 reps:






Then the bent over rows that followed, sadly the racks were busy so i had to deadlift the fcker up!!! 180 x 11






This weeks deads making sure im not going to failure - 240kg x 5:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Ahh thats not what i wanted to hear. Thanks for the input though mate, might keep my feet on the ground in terms of expectations.


 Of course you may well get a better seal to the mask with that designer stubble of yours lol. Trying to get the mask to fit a real beard is another matter entirely


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Well that will sound like the fu**ing small weak c**t giving advice to the monster giant but I believe that you know me enough to understand that it is not the case so I take the liberty to give you my opinion regarding your quest for a 300kg dead.

Imho at some point you should stop the touch and go deadlift, as far as I know, George Leeman and Jesse Norris are two monsters that use them but IIRC they used to build work capacity for a block of 4 to 6 weeks and then they transition to dead stop deadlift to initiate the pull.

Pete Rubish said in a video that he does not believe at all in touch and go dead.

I don't know for my part where the truth is.

Nevertheless, on the video, you seem to give a kind of impulse at the beginning to start the lift but doing totaly fine after the first pull. I'm far far from being an expert but that might suggest a weakness at the bottom of the pull so maybe try to work on 3x3 or 3x5 deficit deadlift, dead stop, to strengthen that.

Better option would be to tag sir Fadi, I'm pretty sure he can help you out on that.

Again, I'm in absolutely no place at all to give you any kind of advice so take this as an idea to dig in more than something that you should do.

Wish you the best in this quest for a 300kg dead man


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Uryens said:


> Well that will sound like the fu**ing small weak c**t giving advice to the monster giant but I believe that you know me enough to understand that it is not the case so I take the liberty to give you my opinion regarding your quest for a 300kg dead.
> 
> Imho at some point you should stop the touch and go deadlift, as far as I know, George Leeman and Jesse Norris are two monsters that use them but IIRC they used to build work capacity for a block of 4 to 6 weeks and then they transition to dead stop deadlift to initiate the pull.
> 
> ...


 Mate you are spot on!!! Its the worst part of the movement for me, the moment the bar is mildly off the ground I feel like I could lift anything but that initial pull kills me!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Of course you may well get a better seal to the mask with that designer stubble of yours lol. Trying to get the mask to fit a real beard is another matter entirely


 :lol: hahahaha! That did make me laugh! I find it too itchy when it gets long mate, plus my beautiful cheekbones are hidden :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

A 19 stone plus, 200kg bencher finds a beard too itchy? 

Young'uns these days just aren't made the same lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Breakfast is served.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Breakfast is served.
> 
> View attachment 146908


 Can't beat a good breakie :thumbup1:


----------



## hardnfast (Jan 29, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Breakfast is served.
> 
> View attachment 146908


 No doubting that those sausages are cooked


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

hardnfast said:


> No doubting that those sausages are cooked


 :lol: they were potentially left in the oven slightly longer than anticipated :lol:


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Good breakfast that!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Been so busy recently i havent been able to update this properly.

Recently i have swapped out all my peanut butter snacks back to carbs, im not sure the fats do me any good if im honest, carbs fill me out far better.

So the peanut butter and rice cakes has become, a bowl of mixed berry granola with minimal milk.

Getting much better pumps in the gym because of this too and i feel i look fuller and better for it.

Weight yesterday in the morning is up to 19st 4.6lbs whereas before the changed i was sitting constantly at 19st 2/3lbs. This should hopefully spur on some new growth.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

i think that a good approach is to start at X calories (for example BW*15) with:

100g carbs

prots accordingly to your weight

fatss to fill the caloric need

Then start switching fats to carbs until one starts to spillover...

Easy to say ^^


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

SlinMeister said:


> i think that a good approach is to start at X calories (for example BW*15) with:
> 
> 100g carbs
> 
> ...


 Yea man definitely. Feel better for it already and getting much better pumps in the gym.

Maybe i'll just have fats at night before bed with my shake when i actually need them.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Yea man definitely. Feel better for it already and getting much better pumps in the gym.
> 
> Maybe i'll just have fats at night before bed with my shake when i actually need them.


 I'm not an expert, and don't have a quarter of your experience but... with all the muscle you have, and the strength workouts , i think that all carbs will prefer to go into muscles instead of adipocites. So for sure fats will be beneficial to be ate at night...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

SlinMeister said:


> I'm not an expert, and don't have a quarter of your experience but... with all the muscle you have, and the strength workouts , i think that all carbs will prefer to go into muscles instead of adipocites. So for sure fats will be beneficial to be ate at night...


 Mate its certainly working, all lifts are up, im fuller and getting better pumps in the gym and my bodyweight this morning was 19st 5lbs on the dot. Before on fats it was just not moving.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night was brutal:

*Leg Extensions **Warm up**:*

3 sets, finishing on the stack x 12 reps.

*Pendulum Squats:*

35kg x 10 - quads pumped to fck already

45kg x 8

55kg x 6

70kg x 15 - 10 straight reps then 5 rest paused, was savage!

*Hack Squats:*

60kg x 10

80kg x 6

110kg x 15 - 9-10 straight reps then 5 disgusting extras

*Single Leg Press:*

100kg x 8 per leg

150kg x 10 on the right leg

150kg x 13 on the left leg as my left is slightly smaller than my right.

*Leg Extension - 20 rep challenge*

I do this single leg now as the stack is too light:

51kg x 20 - right leg

51kg x 23 - left leg

*Bodyweight Lunge Challenge:*

Basically, your training partner starts doing ten bodyweight lunges, on their 5th rep you follow them.

You literally don't stop until you drop, we managed 6 laps in total with no rest so 60 walking lunges with deep perfect form, not rushed.

Awesome session, finished off with calves as well but cant be documenting that as its kinda standard stuff. Quads have never looked so full, gonna have a shave this weekend and get some progress pictures up for everyone.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So the switch from fats to carbs has been an absolute revelation!! My weight has absolutely skyrocketed, I'm actually 19st 8.8lbs in the morning now and last on Saturday I weighed 20st 2lbs although that's just me full of food and drink.

The changes have literally given immediate results and my condition has stayed the same.









On another note, as Christmas is coming I treated myself to this little bad boy....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Condition check at 19st 9lbs/275lbs


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Condition check at 19st 9lbs/275lbs
> 
> View attachment 147206


 you finding the Carb swap giving you more energy?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@Chelsea looking great my man, you're a fu**ing monster lol

what does your weekly training look like? How often do you rest etc?

Also how much gear you on now? If I remember your doses aren't nothing extreme.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

@Chelsea how do you rate hygetropin?

almost everyone I speak to says to avoid like the plague lol.

But the price difference always makes me wonder and due to start gh for the first time soon.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> you finding the Carb swap giving you more energy?


 Much more energy in the gym mate and much better pumps too.



Abc987 said:


> @Chelsea looking great my man, you're a fu**ing monster lol
> 
> what does your weekly training look like? How often do you rest etc?
> 
> Also how much gear you on now? If I remember your doses aren't nothing extreme.


 Cheers mate. I have Wednesday and Sunday off.

Gear currently - around 1.5g Test 800 Deca, 50mg Dbol pre workout, 8iu Gh on workout days.



Goodfella said:


> @Chelsea how do you rate hygetropin?
> 
> almost everyone I speak to says to avoid like the plague lol.
> 
> But the price difference always makes me wonder and due to start gh for the first time soon.


 I love the stuff mate. Been using it for a couple years now, literally just grabbed Hyge as my source messed up my order so took a Lily instead haha.

Would 100% recommend Hyge.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Another pic pre training so no pump:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Condition check at 19st 9lbs/275lbs
> 
> View attachment 147206


 To tell you the truth daddy I dont care if carbs make you feel more energetic . I 'm here to say you look hot in black 

x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back on Tuesday:



anna1 said:


> To tell you the truth daddy I dont care if carbs make you feel more energetic . I 'm here to say you look hot in black
> 
> x


 In black? Why thank you x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Back on Tuesday:
> 
> In black? Why thank you x


 No ! Thank u ! :thumb


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

When you don't simply feel like a monster like in the song but you are actually one :cool2: :cool2:

You look awesome man :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Christ......ignore the "back on Tuesday" i accidentally had that in there :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Uryens said:


> When you don't simply feel like a monster like in the song but you are actually one :cool2: :cool2:
> 
> You look awesome man :thumb


 Hahaha, thanks mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Back on Tuesday went like so:

*Deads:*

Worked up to 220kg doing dead stops then strained an intercostal muscle (ribs) so only managed 3 reps......awesome!

*Bent over Rows:*

Worked up to 140kg x 15 reps - moved the weight down due to rib and ensuring form was spot on, plus i wasnt feeling at my best, didnt really know why.

*Lat Pull Down:*

Full stack x 15 reps - really controlled reps

*Close Grip Pull Downs:*

Full stack x 15 reps again perfect form

*Plate loaded seated row:*

130kg x 18 reps - 3-4 reps were rest paused.

*Dumbell Pullovers:*

38kg x 15 reps - can defo get more on this now, love the exercise and the stretch on the lats.

Biceps were pretty standard after back, nothing to shout about.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs tonight so i'll try to get some videos up of the pain.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last thursday:

Extensions to warm u.

*Pendulum Squats:*

Worked up to 60kg x 15 reps:






*Hack Squats:*

Worked up to 120kg x 15 reps

*Single Leg Press:*

160kg x 8 on right leg and 10 on left leg - this was a savage weight!

*Single Leg Extensions:*

20 on right leg and 22 on left leg:






Then finished off with lunges until you drop, managed 60 continuous bodyweight lunges - absolutely brutal.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey @Chelsea , can I come over and count your reps once as well ?

Thanx in advance

x


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Hey @Chelsea , can I come over and count your reps once as well ?
> 
> Thanx in advance
> 
> x


 As long as he can come over..... your face


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

How big do you think you'd be if you had never used GH and slin? Just wondering


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

sen said:


> As long as he can come over..... your face


 Haha . Good one Sen ! You made mama proud  ( invisible pad on the head .. )

x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

anna1 said:


> Hey @Chelsea , can I come over and count your reps once as well ?
> 
> Thanx in advance
> 
> x


 Absolutely!



sen said:


> As long as he can come over..... your face


 But only if this is allowed too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Been fcking busy with work but back online now, got a lifting competition on Sunday so i'll get some good vids.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> But only if this is allowed too


 Hahaha ! I bet @sen is gonna like this one


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Been fcking busy with work but back online now, got a lifting competition on Sunday so i'll get some good vids.


 I bet they s**t a brick when you turn up... and then bench 200kg as well  I bet they are used to big lads coming and being weaker as they don't train for powerlifting type stuff...


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Been fcking busy with work but back online now, got a lifting competition on Sunday so i'll get some good vids.


 What competition you doing?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello mate, good luck with the comp on Sunday...sure you will smash it, just wanted to ask, when you got your knees looked at/tracking done on them, was it with a chiropractor or an osteopath that did it for You, and how many sessions did you have to have to see an improvement?

Cheers dude


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

superdrol said:


> I bet they s**t a brick when you turn up... and then bench 200kg as well  I bet they are used to big lads coming and being weaker as they don't train for powerlifting type stuff...


 I think he's good for 220kg, 5 plates a side which would be a good deadlift by most people standards.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

anna1 said:


> Hahaha ! I bet @sen is gonna like this one


 I believe you still have to answer the question haha.



superdrol said:


> I bet they s**t a brick when you turn up... and then bench 200kg as well  I bet they are used to big lads coming and being weaker as they don't train for powerlifting type stuff...


 Yea man, i came there with a good reputation haha, benched 205kg easy 



monkeybiker said:


> What competition you doing?


 Lifting comp at a mates gym.



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Hello mate, good luck with the comp on Sunday...sure you will smash it, just wanted to ask, when you got your knees looked at/tracking done on them, was it with a chiropractor or an osteopath that did it for You, and how many sessions did you have to have to see an improvement?
> 
> Cheers dude


 Alright mate, actually went to see a physio, i think i had about 7 or 8 sessions, mixture of massage, acupuncture and ultrasound, then i made sure i iced my knees after sessions and wore knee sleeves for every leg session after that.

Also i foam roll the sh1t out of my outer quads now and stretch and warm up for a solid 15 mins before any weights are lifted.



monkeybiker said:


> I think he's good for 220kg, 5 plates a side which would be a good deadlift by most people standards.


 Mate i reckon i had easy 210kg maybe 215kg but didnt need to, biggest bench was 200kg so just did 205kg haha.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Try not to leave a snail trail @anna1


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Try not to leave a snail trail @anna1
> 
> View attachment 147825


 just need elbow sleeves and you can audition for wrestling


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Eddias said:


> just need elbow sleeves and you can audition for wrestling


 was thinking the same thing :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Try not to leave a snail trail @anna1
> 
> View attachment 147825


 Awh bloody ell Philip, look f*ckin mint!!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Try not to leave a snail trail @anna1
> 
> View attachment 147825


 Am I the only person that looked and thought 'I have the power'?? Just need a bit of hair dye as he-man was blonde ye big fooker!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Dont know what that is @Chelsea but I'll try not too 

massive massive difference from your previous journal but I'm sure you already know that

all the best hun


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

anna1 said:


> Dont know what that is @Chelsea but I'll try not too
> 
> massive massive difference from your previous journal but I'm sure you already know that
> 
> all the best hun


 You can actually go back and see his first journal. Think he's only 26 and a proper fatty as well


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sean91 said:


> You can actually go back and see his first journal. Think he's only 26 and a proper fatty as well


 All the more impressive then ! Will look for that 

x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> just need elbow sleeves and you can audition for wrestling


 Omg :lol: next fancy dress outfit sorted!



Sean91 said:


> Awh bloody ell Philip, look f*ckin mint!!


 Cheers mate.



superdrol said:


> Am I the only person that looked and thought 'I have the power'?? Just need a bit of hair dye as he-man was blonde ye big fooker!


 Another vote for next fancy dress haha! Cheers mate.



anna1 said:


> Dont know what that is @Chelsea but I'll try not too
> 
> massive massive difference from your previous journal but I'm sure you already know that
> 
> all the best hun


 Oh god, i'll explain privately haha.

Thanks darlin.



Sean91 said:


> You can actually go back and see his first journal. Think he's only 26 and a proper fatty as well


 Dont tell people that, they'll realise i didnt always look like this haha!



anna1 said:


> All the more impressive then ! Will look for that
> 
> x


 Please dont haha!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here was me 2 weeks ago now my shoulder was better and finally able to bench wide grip, making sure i still had a 200kg bench in me:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Last nights chest session was so much better now im able to bench with a wide grip:

*Flat Bench:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 8

100kg x 6

130kg x 4

160kg x 11 - 9 on my own almost got a straight 10 on my own but needed a tiny spot then a big spot on the 11th.

*Incline Bench:*

100kg x 6

130kg x 10 - super slow and controlled, if im honest, felt quite light.

*Incline **Flye's**:*

26kg x 10

32kg x 8

42.5kg x 15 - too light, probably could have done 20+

Didnt do triceps as they were killing from the lifting comp, never felt pain like it so was surprised i benched so much too!

Did calves instead haha.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Whats a decent pre-workout that anyones using these days?


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Whats a decent pre-workout that anyones using these days?


 @ross1991 did topic on it, worth a read if you have not done so already,

I have taken CNP Pump, Vascumax, Full as FXXK. Out of those Vascumax i reckon was about the best


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> @ross1991 did topic on it, worth a read if you have not done so already,
> 
> I have taken CNP Pump, Vascumax, Full as FXXK. Out of those Vascumax i reckon was about the best


 That'll be interesting. I dont wanna be buzzed off my face or bloated, its mainly for a slight boost in performance.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> That'll be interesting. I dont wanna be buzzed off my face or bloated, its mainly for a slight boost in performance.


 All the ones I take are Stim Free, as I normally pop a caffeine tab if its a morning workout


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

See @Ross1991 log for details of his chosen pre workout and it's makeup, works for him and he's created the recipe over time


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Whats a decent pre-workout that anyones using these days?


 https://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/complete-pre-workout-advanced.html?view=ppc&pid=3239&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIoqmmqYOC2AIV6hbTCh0k7wH4EAQYASABEgKCQ_D_BwE

I stay clear from the DMAA based ones, just not worth the boost for me, I rate this one personally. Simple formula 250mg caffeine with extras.

Merry xmas :beer:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

My mate took his SLR down to the gym for chest, here's a few shots, this is actually first week of cruising too:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oooohh ! I'm outta likes , but anna1 likes this :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

anna1 said:


> Oooohh ! I'm outta likes , but anna1 likes this :thumb


 Haha, glad to be of service.


----------



## Saksen (Aug 8, 2014)

Looking good 

What are you cruising on?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

One word... Unit! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Saksen said:


> Looking good
> 
> What are you cruising on?


 Cruising on 1ml NP Test 400 mate, supposed to be per week but usually do it every 10 days when i remember.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> My mate took his SLR down to the gym for chest, here's a few shots, this is actually first week of cruising too:
> 
> View attachment 147985
> 
> ...


 few thing mate

are you wearing your birds tshirt?

is the second last pic your cum face?

wearing you dip belt across your mid section will make you want to pi55, no? just me then

x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> few thing mate
> 
> are you wearing your birds tshirt?
> 
> ...


 :lol: nope, thats a XXL mens

Pretty much except i usually look more angry.

Definitely just you mate x


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

How did lifting comp go mate? (I'm too lazy to scroll back)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Chelsea. Just in to wish you a great 2018. X


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> How did lifting comp go mate? (I'm too lazy to scroll back)


 Benched 205kg easy  even with a bad shoulder haha.



Flubs said:


> Hey there Chelsea. Just in to wish you a great 2018. X


 Why thanks, you too x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Havent update this in a while but i'll be back online a lot more now, shoulder is much better and i have some progress pic for legs.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So 2017 was focussed on trying to bring my legs up and I think it's worked:

View attachment 148647


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> So 2017 was focussed on trying to bring my legs up and I think it's worked:
> 
> View attachment 148647


 that pic does not work for me, intrigued to see the progress as mine lack


----------



## shazzer2406 (Apr 23, 2016)

Just reading through your journal, really impressive stuff! Hope you don't mind me asking but how many calories do you consume a day? I'm trying to serious bulk myself but finding it hard to push past 15 and a half stone and I'm on 3800-4000 a day


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> that pic does not work for me, intrigued to see the progress as mine lack


 You're right mate, let's try again:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

shazzer2406 said:


> Just reading through your journal, really impressive stuff! Hope you don't mind me asking but how many calories do you consume a day? I'm trying to serious bulk myself but finding it hard to push past 15 and a half stone and I'm on 3800-4000 a day


 Im on about 5000-5500 mate. Sounds like you're on plenty, whats your bodyfat like? Using AAS?


----------



## shazzer2406 (Apr 23, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Im on about 5000-5500 mate. Sounds like you're on plenty, whats your bodyfat like? Using AAS?


 Body fat is reasonably high at the moment I'd say between 17-20%. Yeah on aas but just dropped to a cruise for a few weeks while I recover from a fractured elbow, not good timing lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

shazzer2406 said:


> Body fat is reasonably high at the moment I'd say between 17-20%. Yeah on aas but just dropped to a cruise for a few weeks while I recover from a fractured elbow, not good timing lol


 Terrible timing mate. What i'd do if i were you is diet away some of that fat so you have visible abs mate, when you're lean you're in the best position to build muscle, i wish someone had told me sooner when i was younger.


----------



## shazzer2406 (Apr 23, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Terrible timing mate. What i'd do if i were you is diet away some of that fat so you have visible abs mate, when you're lean you're in the best position to build muscle, i wish someone had told me sooner when i was younger.


 Thing is you can see my abs lol there is a pick on here somewhere not sure if I could find it and it probably feel a tad embarrassed putting it up next to yours haha last time I was measured I was 14 although someone on here was adamant that I was higher


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

shazzer2406 said:


> Thing is you can see my abs lol there is a pick on here somewhere not sure if I could find it and it probably feel a tad embarrassed putting it up next to yours haha last time I was measured I was 14 although someone on here was adamant that I was higher


 PM me a link mate. It'll be the best thing you do, get lean then build on that.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

massive improvement fella concerning your Legs,

currently hitting mine 3 x week to shock them a little bit, 1 x heavy session, 1 x light session, 1 x medium/heavy session.

If that do'nt work i am giving up


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> massive improvement fella concerning your Legs,
> 
> currently hitting mine 3 x week to shock them a little bit, 1 x heavy session, 1 x light session, 1 x medium/heavy session.
> 
> If that do'nt work i am giving up


 Thanks mate. I do a mixture in my sets, go heavy on the first 2 exercises then get higher and higher with reps as i go along.

1st working set - 75kg pendulum squats, hit failure at 11 then 4 more forced reps.

Last working set - 60 bodyweight lunges without stopping! Savage


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> *60 bodyweight lunges without stopping!*


 I've just been a little bit sick in my mouth


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Endomorph84 said:


> I've just been a little bit sick in my mouth


 I almost was too mate, savage!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> You're right mate, let's try again:
> 
> View attachment 148793


 is this like a message to your competition ? :lol:

x


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> *Last working set - 60 bodyweight lunges without stopping! Savage*


 Going to reside to having chicken legs I hate lunges, and those damn duck walks both are horrific


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

anna1 said:


> is this like a message to your competition ? :lol:
> 
> x


 Haha, im no way that cryptic or sad 



Eddias said:


> Going to reside to having chicken legs I hate lunges, and those damn duck walks both are horrific


 Try it mate. Start by doing 30 no-stop then keep pushing the envelope.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Haha, im no way that cryptic or sad
> 
> Try it mate. Start by doing 30 no-stop then keep pushing the envelope.


 BIG fat nope to that thank you very much,  ( voice in my head saying you know you will)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> BIG fat nope to that thank you very much,  ( voice in my head saying you know you will)


 :lol: honestly mate, if I've learned anything over the years, its that legs and back require a fcking battering from all angles and all rep ranges, you have to bury yourself in those workouts and be willing to push yourself past that feeling of "that's enough".


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: honestly mate, if I've learned anything over the years, its that legs and back require a fcking battering from all angles and all rep ranges, you have to bury yourself in those workouts and be willing to push yourself past that feeling of "that's enough".


 I think I already know the answer but what would you say has helped grow the teardrop? you have really increased the size from earlier pics. Mine is so damn weak


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate. I do a mixture in my sets, go heavy on the first 2 exercises then get higher and higher with reps as i go along.
> 
> 1st working set - 75kg pendulum squats, hit failure at 11 then 4 more forced reps.
> 
> Last working set - 60 bodyweight lunges without stopping! Savage


 I finished with the 60 lunges today at the end of my legs session. I could only manage 60 individual ones (i.e. left leg then right leg makes 2). Is that what you do mate or are you doing 60 where left leg then right leg is counted as 1 lunge? If you are, f**k knows how as I was pretty much done when I went past 40 counting my way, let alone that only being the 20 mark!

Although to be fair your legs are about 8 times the width of mine, so could explain it


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sub97 said:


> I finished with the 60 lunges today at the end of my legs session. I could only manage 60 individual ones (i.e. left leg then right leg makes 2). Is that what you do mate or are you doing 60 where left leg then right leg is counted as 1 lunge? If you are, f**k knows how as I was pretty much done when I went past 40 counting my way, let alone that only being the 20 mark!
> 
> Although to be fair your legs are about 8 times the width of mine, so could explain it


 Haha yea mate its 60 individual ones so you count each step, fck doing 120!!!


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha yea mate its 60 individual ones so you count each step, fck doing 120!!!


 Thank f**k for that!

Cheers mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sub97 said:


> Thank f**k for that!
> 
> Cheers mate.


 Ive got more of them tonight sadly! Will try to film some.


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Ive got more of them tonight sadly! Will try to film some.


 That would be good mate.

I actually enjoyed them, and looking forward to doing them again next week. Something different and my legs feel more done in than usual, so win win really.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Mate how much time you cruise and how much you blast usually? **************************? ordered some gear from Taylormade few days ago.... @Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Havent updated this in a while, had a bit of time off, relaxed over xmas and had some personal sh1t to deal with but all should be good now hopefully.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's the current look:


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Havent updated this in a while, had a bit of time off, relaxed over xmas and had some personal sh1t to deal with but all should be good now hopefully.


 I'd love to see how you look when you don't have time off and relax! FML


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sub97 said:


> I'd love to see how you look when you don't have time off and relax! FML


 Haha its a very forgiving light mate.


----------



## Sub97 (Dec 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha its a very forgiving light mate.


 Ahh that makes sense then. The lights that I use in my different locations are obviously all c**ts


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

good to have you back, lol it's the Disable Loo again


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Good to see you back..looking good bro (no **** :whistling: ) good wheels too.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sub97 said:


> Ahh that makes sense then. The lights that I use in my different locations are obviously all c**ts


 :lol:



Eddias said:


> good to have you back, lol it's the Disable Loo again


 Mate, the lighting is fully anabolic!



jeffj said:


> Good to see you back..looking good bro (no **** :whistling: ) good wheels too.


 Hahahaha cheers mate.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Alright big lad! Looking as huge and awesome as ever! Time off's good and needed at times isn't it but hope all is good now!

You competing this year?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Alright big lad! Looking as huge and awesome as ever! Time off's good and needed at times isn't it but hope all is good now!
> 
> You competing this year?


 Alright little one!! Thanks very much, you're looking tiny yet jacked as always haha!

Well funny you should mention that, i think i have chosen a show and i should be starting a new journal next week  keep your eyes peeled for nudes.....i mean update pics!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Alright little one!! Thanks very much, you're looking tiny yet jacked as always haha!
> 
> Well funny you should mention that, i think i have chosen a show and i should be starting a new journal next week  keep your eyes peeled for nudes.....i mean update pics!


 Haha, tiny and jacked :lol: cheers but I've withered away recently so now I'm just tiny!!

Ahh brill, can't wait to hear which show, good to hear you're getting back on stage, you're going to look a right unit! No nudes, I'm out :thumbdown: Nah will be good to follow!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Chelsea Chelsea!! Glad to see you are still at it big man


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Looking good big man.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

So mate no other blasts meanwhile?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

SlinMeister said:


> So mate no other blasts meanwhile?


 See his competition journal


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

beast mode


----------



## Johneffer (Mar 9, 2016)

Massive lad. you have awesome ab insertions.


----------



## Luke Cage (Apr 12, 2020)

@Chelsea loved reading your log mate. How are things with you now?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> You're right mate, let's try again:
> 
> View attachment 148793


 Wheels look good mate ?


----------

